# Mrs.H22 is Mad as a Hornet b/c of Erika Driveler #184



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Grannymas coming..


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grannymas coming..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhhh, don't tell nobody, BUT Grannyma is coming to visit.  Remember, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grannymas coming..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Whateva you do, don't tell J, that Grannyma's coming for a surprise visit.  SHHHHHHHHH...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Is she here yet???  Shhhhhhhhh . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

He's lots his eva lovin mind.



Great thread Crickett. It's always so delightful to camp on the beach when a hurricane is approaching.  
NO MORE ERIKA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhhh, ERIKA's coming to visit the Hornets at the Beach.  SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, it's gonna be a surprise...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Triple D just said it's more than likely going to go toward the Gulf.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Dang nanner broke.
And I had just got it back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

You know how your hearing goes out when you drink too much. 
Well................Quack must be HAMMERED.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

He been yellin all day long.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know how your hearing goes out when you drink too much.
> Well................Quack must be HAMMERED.



must be.....he posting videos....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whateva you do, don't tell J, that Grannyma's coming for a surprise visit.  SHHHHHHHHH...


 J just called, her meeting is over and already in Tifton, Granma called & she's just leaving her place and said we may have to meet her, not sure she can drive all the way................


Hooked On Quack said:


> Is she here yet???  Shhhhhhhhh . .


no!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Triple D just said it's more than likely going to go toward the Gulf.


    


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know how your hearing goes out when you drink too much.
> Well................Quack must be HAMMERED.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

I ain't drank a drop... yet..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> must be.....he posting videos....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't drank a drop... yet..



H double hockey sticks done froze ova.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

Look at the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2015)

Let's have a Hurricane Party.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2015)

What me and Grannyma fixin to do . .


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2015)

She's going to the Gulf....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2015)

How was the GC; mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Great news!!! The GC has added four new icecreams to the desert Bar. And Bacon is on the bar thru lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

DDD said:


> She's going to the Gulf....



I know you're talking bout Erika cause this girl don't generally go to the Gulf.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 28, 2015)

Excuse me but what chall worried
about. Me that's a different story


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Great news!!! The GC has added four new icecreams to the desert Bar._* And Bacon is on the bar thru lunch*_


Oh My, worth it!!!


karen936 said:


> Excuse me but what chall worried
> about. Me that's a different story


oh snap, what part you in???


----------



## karen936 (Aug 28, 2015)

fort myers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

karen936 said:


> fort myers


's for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2015)

karen936 said:


> fort myers



H22 said they got crews headed your way. If you see a Pike truck, take em a glass of water and tell em Chris said hey.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2015)

Evening back at work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening back at work



just left for the day myself   

dang I hate having bills to pay.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just left for the day myself
> 
> dang I hate having bills to pay.



Fat kid gotta eat


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

Good morning folks, it was a quiet night in here last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Fat kid gotta eat



and eat I do.

Think I will make a pot of coffee for Saturday morn.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dang Gobblin and Wycliff, both of you slipped in while I was still typing.


Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

I'm about finished packing and ready to get a shower and head to airport.  If today turns out like yesterday, then I think that I will walk off into the swamp and never be heard from again !!!   

It turned out to be a very, very expensive day with an unexpected truck repair bill of $925.00 and the cost of a tow truck and rental car involved.

Now, I won't see my truck until I get back from Texas as it was not "quite" finished enough to drive late yesterday afternoon so I won't see it again until I get back from Texas.

One thing for sure, I am going to feel really odd that I have to call a Taxi to take me to the airport in a little while.  

Hope all of you will stay out of trouble while I am gone and do your best to be a productive citizen "in spite of yourselves" !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, it was a quiet night in here last night



I've been doing paper work for work all morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and eat I do.
> 
> Think I will make a pot of coffee for Saturday morn.





I was talking about me 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Gobblin and Wycliff, both of you slipped in while I was still typing.
> 
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.
> ...



That sux, hope you have a great trip to Texas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I was talking about me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you had been peeking in the window.

Well EE you have got to spend $$$ to make $$.  <-- see which is bigger.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I was talking about me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wycliff, all of this happened less than one minute after I last saw you making that left turn off of hwy # 1 Thursday afternoon.  When I took off from the red light at Meadowbrook going up that long hill, I made it until about 100 yards from the top and all heck broke loose.  My truck starting misfiring and sounded like it was   running on 4 cylinders instead of 8.  Of course, it had just ran perfectly coming home from Wrens at about 70 mph most of the way.  Basically, the "spider valve intake assembly" failed and screwed up other things with the engine.  My truck lost 98 percent of the power and was dancing and bouncing like it had 4 flat tires or something.  Luckily, I made it into a gas station at the top of that long hill and had to have it towed etc.

I didn't plan it that way for sure.



PS:  Gobblin, Can you let me hold a dollar or two !!!!

The only good thing is that I made $ 882.00 on Thursday so now I just spent all of it PLUS more.

Glad that I got a really good deal on my plane ticket this trip.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wycliff, all of this happened less than one minute after I last saw you making that left turn off of hwy # 1 Thursday afternoon.  When I took off from the red light at Meadowbrook going up that long hill, I made it until about 100 yards from the top and all heck broke loose.  My truck starting misfiring and sounded like it was   running on 4 cylinders instead of 8.  Of course, it had just ran perfectly coming home from Wrens at about 70 mph most of the way.  Basically, the "spider valve intake assembly" failed and screwed up other things with the engine.  My truck lost 98 percent of the power and was dancing and bouncing like it had 4 flat tires or something.  Luckily, I made it into a gas station at the top of that long hill and had to have it towed etc.
> 
> I didn't plan it that way for sure.
> 
> Catch ya'll later.





You should have called me, I would have came back to help you


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You should have called me, I would have came back to help you



I knew that you had things to take care of and I knew that I needed to get it into the repair place immediately so I called Chancey's, then Enterprise, and then the repair shop and said I will be there as soon as the wrecker gets here.  Every one of the spider intake valves were stuck wide open.  I knew that recently I had some kind of problem especially while driving up really long and high hills along the way as it would start to lose some of the power before getting to the top.  Well now, I know why.  That failure screwed up a lot of other things unfortunately and the bill kept rising.

It was just another one of those bumps in the road of life.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> . . . .
> 
> 
> PS:  Gobblin, Can you let me hold a dollar or two !!!!
> ...



Loaned my last $0.34 to another driveler the other day.  When I get it back.....will do.


----------



## cramer (Aug 29, 2015)

Good morning every buddy

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2015)

Mornin folks.....EE have a safe trip and a great time!!!

Headin to the Funeral/Memorial today.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Excuse me but what chall worried
> about. Me that's a different story





karen936 said:


> fort myers



 Stay safe!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2015)

I will just looks like a lot of rain
but everything already soaked here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

New toy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank GON swap and sell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....EE have a safe trip and a great time!!!
> 
> Headin to the Funeral/Memorial today.




Time for some closure brother. 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> New toy.





Can't hide da money !!!  Nice, very nice!!  Congrats Mandy and Chris !!  Whatchu gonna do wit da udder one ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Be wityou tonight Wybro..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

The new camper has been tagged.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dang it.

Upside down post.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2015)

nice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The new camper has been tagged.





Upside DOWN... AGAIN !!!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 29, 2015)

you upside down again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

I stay that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it.
> 
> Upside down post.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Upside DOWN... AGAIN !!!





karen936 said:


> you upside down again





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I stay that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Getting to be 'bout that time . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

That's why I got this camper. Everything is automated. You just push bottons. Now I just gotta make sure I push them buttons the right way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting to be 'bout that time . .


Yep!!......... Bout time for a Drank!!


Good looking camper Mandy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Bought this big ole jar of pickled okra yesterday, dang good stuff...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!......... Bout time for a Drank!!
> 
> 
> Good looking camper Mandy!!



Thanks. It's just our size. Wish we could take it to Edisto next week, but the old one is already packed. She will see Hamburg ASAP.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

Dang Ms.H22 you now have his and her's campers.    Sweet.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2015)

Wish I had a camper.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2015)

Wish Quack would invite me to his dove shoot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish Quack would invite me to his dove shoot.



Invite yourself.  He likes drop ins.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2015)

Lets invite erebody to Quacks. He will be surprised when we all show up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Lets invite erebody to Quacks. He will be surprised when we all show up.



And bring a friend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish Quack would invite me to his dove shoot.



Aint that the truth. Shot a duck or 4, but aint neva been to a dove shoot.  My boy has but nope not me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

Poppin tags.where Mud at.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2015)

Phoppin tags phlop.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice camper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

I ain't got no dubs . .



Wife cooked me up some fried poke chops, fresh peas n rice, debbiled eggz, sliced home grown maters, and a hunk 'o rat cheeze !!  Bought this big ole jar of pickled okra from the Warthen store, good stuff !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't got no dubs . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I overslept didn't get to cook, so I ordered the kids pizza and I stopped at Mcdonalds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

elebunmohowas Wybro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

Everything is down here, going to be a quiet night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Everything is down here, going to be a quiet night





Hope you brought some movies, or hava good book.


We're wide open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Daaaaang, it's getting dark early !!!  Whoooooot !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

I've got both movies and a book


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Da sleep monsta has attacked me.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da sleep monsta has attacked me.



He got a hold of me a hour ago


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 29, 2015)

Quack got dubs do lie Quack..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

No dubs Fuzz.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 29, 2015)

I seen hunderds of dubs on the power lines... Don't lie craig


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

Need to check my field to see if I have any dubs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Tonight's movin on along !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Somebody wake up Wybro, it's getting close to sebenocrock !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Mornin GW, guess EE's headed to Texas ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Quack hooked on dubs.

Well I rolled over when the I woke up knowing the white screen was glowing strong.   So the coffee is fresh just grab a cup from the cupboard


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

howdy Quack.  Is this the first of many in a row?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

yep I am guessing EE is taking care of business in Texas



at least in his dreams but it will be his story to tell it how he dreamt it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Mornin Quack, gobblein!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quack, gobblein!



Morning Chief, I hope yesterday will help bring closure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for some closure brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir, thanks. Can't believe some of the pics that were dug up from over the years and the stories behind them.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Chief, I hope yesterday will help bring closure.



Yessir gobblin, appreciate it! Saw more Family yesterday than I've seen in years. Many good memories from the past.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Since the H-tutu's old camper is already loaded, I'm on borry the new one and break it in for'em.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Morning everyone, I hope all is well Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Since the H-tutu's old camper is already loaded, I'm on borry the new one and break it in for'em.



Road trip to the gulf ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning everyone, I hope all is well Chief



Glad you woke up so you could clock out on time.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Since the H-tutu's old camper is already loaded, I'm on borry the new one and break it in for'em.



I'm sure they want mind


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you woke up so you could clock out on time.



Had my alarm set


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning everyone, I hope all is well Chief



All is well Wybro, thank you sir!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Road trip to the gulf ??



Indeed, I can confirm the bouyancy for them!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you woke up so you could clock out on time.



 



Wycliff said:


> I'm sure they want mind



Nah.....they EZ!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Sounds like we might be getting wet today and maybe the next few days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Saw my report card from 6th grade yesterday. Explains why I hang out in here with you idjits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

However, I did have an E in spelling!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

I got lucky because teacher's S looked like a G!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

I found gas for $2.17 gal yesterday.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Hope my report cards never surface, be to much ammunition for the kids


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Its just about time to GO


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its just about time to GO



Thankfully mine are out of skool now! 

Have a good one, Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its just about time to GO



Btw, it's geaux!


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2015)

morning fellers and ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Rain rain rain!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain rain rain!!!



Twas here to,2,teaux,two, also


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain rain rain!!!



"Oh what a BEAUTIFUL morning , Oh what a BEAUTIFUL day" 


IT'S RAINING


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2015)

Almost forgot to tell ya had a cougar come in the yard the night before last ( talkin big cat not an ole lady )  Chase played billy bad butt and CHASED it off not sure of what he'd of done had it stopped and turned around.  and the night before that he treed a coon right behind the house so now my duck dawg thinks he's a coon and cat hound


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2015)

Nothing but rain in the 30132.... I'm good with it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "Oh what a BEAUTIFUL morning , Oh what a BEAUTIFUL day"
> 
> 
> IT'S RAINING



Glad to hear that, Mike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing but rain in the 30132.... I'm good with it!



Me too, blood! Think I'll go pileup on da couch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

rain = mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Inside of camper. Can you tell I'm excited.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Dang shower is sideways. This phone.


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2015)

nice....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm thinking we are gonna do away with the dinette and move one bench to make an L shaped couch and just use TV treys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Inside of camper. Can you tell I'm excited.



You ought to be!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm thinking we are gonna do away with the dinette and move one bench to make an L shaped couch and just use TV treys.



Not a bad idea, but install a small end table between them if possible to create more leg room as someone sits on both benches at the same time.

If that makes sense?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang shower is sideways. This phone.



Nice camper inside and out.

Still drizzling here.  Really washing in the 13-13-13 that got put got put on the food plots yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a bad idea, but install a small end table between them if possible to create more leg room as someone sits on both benches at the same time.
> 
> If that makes sense?



Yep. Can't move the bench closest to the bed. There is an outside gas slideout grill thingy. It also was an ooutside shower. And speakers for the stereo. Dang I wish we could take it to Edisto next week.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang shower is sideways. This phone.



So to take a shower ya got to lay down??????


Looks nice I'm kind of jealous   but I'd probalbly have to get more truck then I got to pull it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2015)

Baked chicken, pinto beans, rice, friiyed okra, and a blue berry pie... Come on!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Little league world series.
Grilt dot dogs n fries later.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> New toy.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Inside of camper. Can you tell I'm excited.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy Quack.  Is this the first of many in a row?




Not yet GW, gotta come in a night early.





Jeff C. said:


> Saw my report card from 6th grade yesterday. Explains why I hang out in here with you idjits!











Jeff C. said:


> I found gas for $2.17 gal yesterday.





Dawn bought some in Macon yesterday fo a $1.99..




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Inside of camper. Can you tell I'm excited.





If da trailer is rockin, don't come a knockin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Flooded all day here best I can tell, thunder woke me up at 4pm, Susie wouldn't go home this morning, so she's been laid up on the couch all day.



Crazy electrician showed up this morning, in the pouring down rain, and bidded $700 less than first electrician.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Crickett said:


>


You talked me into making a big a pasta salad roday. Gonna take it to the beach.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet GW, gotta come in a night early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's got a curtain to separate the bedroom. Lol, I doubt it will eva be closed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet GW, gotta come in a night early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Flooded all day here best I can tell, thunder woke me up at 4pm, Susie wouldn't go home this morning, so she's been laid up on the couch all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy electrician showed up this morning, in the pouring down rain, and bidded $700 less than first electrician.



Big difference!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You talked me into making a big a pasta salad roday. Gonna take it to the beach.
> 
> 
> It's got a curtain to separate the bedroom. Lol, I doubt it will eva be closed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Haven't looked at the rain gauge, but just looking at the pool looks like we got at least 2"s of rain today.

More okra.



PM returned Mrs.Hornet, and yes, I do that too...


If we got the rain at the mines like we did here, oh LAWWWD it's gonna be a big ole mess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just making the rounds. Y'all okay in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just making the rounds. Y'all okay in here?





Yessir, Chiefbro got to spend a day with family he hasn't seen in awhile and talk about the good ole days with his Popz, EE is in Texas spending some QT with his gal friend, Keeb's Grannyma came for a surprise visit, (shhhh, don't tell anyone)  the Hornets bought a very nice new camper, GW + rain ='s awesome food plots, Wybro and I are stuck on the backside 12's.  Dawn bought gas fo a $1.99 per gallon in Macon.  Thinking Bloodbro got the weekend off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Good job Quack. Thanks for the update. . Japan won the little league series.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just making the rounds. Y'all okay in here?



It is what it is, Robert! 

How about you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, Chiefbro got to spend a day with family he hasn't seen in awhile and talk about the good ole days with his Popz, EE is in Texas spending some QT with his gal friend, Keeb's Grannyma came for a surprise visit, (shhhh, don't tell anyone)  the Hornets bought a very nice new camper, GW + rain ='s awesome food plots, Wybro and I are stuck on the backside 12's.  Dawn bought gas fo a $1.99 per gallon in Macon.  Thinking Bloodbro got the weekend off.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good job Quack. Thanks for the update. . Japan won the little league series.



X2 Quackbro....good job!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, Chiefbro got to spend a day with family he hasn't seen in awhile and talk about the good ole days with his Popz, EE is in Texas spending some QT with his gal friend, Keeb's Grannyma came for a surprise visit, (shhhh, don't tell anyone)  the Hornets bought a very nice new camper, GW + rain ='s awesome food plots, Wybro and I are stuck on the backside 12's.  Dawn bought gas fo a $1.99 per gallon in Macon.  Thinking Bloodbro got the weekend off.


Thanks for the cliff notes version. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good job Quack. Thanks for the update. . Japan won the little league series.


Yeah, i was watching it. Poor kid that got rocked pitching in the top of the 6th was the one to make the last out in the bottom of the inning.
Congrats on the new mobile home! Looks nice!


Jeff C. said:


> It is what it is, Robert!
> 
> How about you?


Been molding and tying jigs all weekend while taking care of a sick wife. She's better now but i had to hang around the house for her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the cliff notes version.
> 
> Yeah, i was watching it. Poor kid that got rocked pitching in the top of the 6th was the one to make the last out in the bottom of the inning.
> Congrats on the new mobile home! Looks nice!
> ...



Glad to hear she's better!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the cliff notes version.
> 
> Yeah, i was watching it. Poor kid that got rocked pitching in the top of the 6th was the one to make the last out in the bottom of the inning.
> Congrats on the new mobile home! Looks nice!
> ...



missed tying the first time I read it and thought--didn't know you were Scottish.

glad the wife is better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2015)

Late.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Late.



ya think?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?



 

dert?  might even qualify today!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Evening, just found out I only got 1 more night after tonight someone else is working the other 3


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just found out I only got 1 more night after tonight someone else is working the other 3





Lucky rascal.  



After buying a new central AC unit, generator and installation, I'm broke.  Need some OT thrown my way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just found out I only got 1 more night after tonight someone else is working the other 3



Evenin Wy, that's some good news!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, just found out I only got 1 more night after tonight someone else is working the other 3



What are you going to do with the time?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lucky rascal.
> 
> 
> 
> After buying a new central AC unit, generator and installation, I'm broke.  Need some OT thrown my way.



Step up and volunteer just don't become a tinosee fan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Got almost fo inches of rain today !!  Alot more than I thought. 



C'moan 7am !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Kinda wanted some of the OT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lucky rascal.
> 
> 
> 
> After buying a new central AC unit, generator and installation, I'm broke.  Need some OT thrown my way.





Wycliff said:


> Kinda wanted some of the OT


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah, the a/c hurt at the beginning of summer, need to recoup my losses


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2015)

Story time . .


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Want to watch a movie, but maintenance won't go home


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2015)

Haaaay!
It's kinda nice outside tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey Bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Bog



What's up bro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Evenin Blood, halfway thru !!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

6 mohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Blood, halfway thru !!





Wycliff said:


> 6 mohowas



Yep... 6 mo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Story time turned into sleepy time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

It's cold in this control room, I need my blankie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

^^^^^^^  Awwwww Hail, somebody crown Kang Quackerzzzzz !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Well the white screen of redundancy has finally gone poof so the coffee is ready for those needing or wanting





I'll go find Quack a crown  brb


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

bam there is it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 31, 2015)

Normally there isn't any left with EE's  pitcher sized coffee  mug.. so I'll take a cup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Hope EE carried enough socks with him to Texas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Off tonight, be back tomorrow night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off tonight, be back tomorrow night.



How was the slip and slide?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How was the slip and slide?





Not bad at all, evidently we didn't get the rain out here like we did at the shack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bad at all, evidently we didn't get the rain out here like we did at the shack.



Last I looked there was only .7 in the gauge here.  Nice steady rain all but one heavy shower about noon.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

Morning slept like a baby.............Umm......I mean been busy all night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning slept like a baby.............Umm......I mean been busy all night



How many more day are you shut down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last I looked there was only .7 in the gauge here.  Nice steady rain all but one heavy shower about noon.




It rained all the way home yesterday morning HARD, and woke me up around 4ish sure enough flooding.  Poured 4"'s out of the rain gauge.





Wycliff said:


> Morning slept like a baby.............Umm......I mean been busy all night





Had some really strange dreams/nightmares last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Plants going down Thursday afternoon, and not starting back up until Tuesday.  Don't know what the mine schedule's gonna be yet.



Good day all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plants going down Thursday afternoon, and not starting back up until Tuesday.  Don't know what the mine schedule's gonna be yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good day all !!



When is that new contract kicking in?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope EE carried enough socks with him to Texas.



wonder if he is up washing shorts?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2015)

mernin!!!! it was a busy night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy Moanday youngins.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When is that new contract kicking in?




Still in process being approved by the Feds.  Hopefully before, or sometime around the first of the year.




Migmack said:


> wonder if he is up washing shorts?




I'm thankin EE be a commando kinda guy..





Jeff C. said:


> Happy Moanday youngins.....





Hiya Chiefbro, hope ya'll are doing okay today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still in process being approved by the Feds.  Hopefully before, or sometime around the first of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Quackbro, just gonna take it one day at a time, thanks!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

hdm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mornin

Today is my Thursday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Ya'll want me to do a "Cliff Note" version of the Driveler like Pookie used to do ??

I'm nowhere near as talented as he, but would give it a shot ?? 


And I do mean a "shot..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs, was J surprised about Grannyma's visit ???  I tried my best to keep it on the down low..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Today is my Thursday!



Mine two! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll want me to do a "Cliff Note" version of the Driveler like Pookie used to do ??
> 
> I'm nowhere near as talented as he, but would give it a shot ??
> 
> ...



A Quack version of the "daily driveler"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

dert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

hdm?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Today is my Thursday!


Lucky Thang!!  Love the camper........... wait, are my sunglasses still in the old camper?!?!?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll want me to do a "Cliff Note" version of the Driveler like Pookie used to do ??
> 
> I'm nowhere near as talented as he, but would give it a shot ??
> 
> ...


you didn't do so bad on the last cliff notes!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, was J surprised about Grannyma's visit ???  I tried my best to keep it on the down low..


yeah, right.................. she said she "had a feeling" but didn't let on
 but granma said as soon as she pulled up & saw her car & her sitting on the porch she went to boo-hooin, so yeah, it all worked out really well.  LilD brought the granboy up Fri. & Sat. nights, so got some QT with them as well!

MOrning Folks............ off to do the deposit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Lucky Thang!!  Love the camper........... wait, are my sunglasses still in the old camper?!?!?
> 
> you didn't do so bad on the last cliff notes!
> 
> ...





Awesome !!!  'Cause ya know, "loose lipz, sink ships,"  and I KNOW how to keep my mouf shut.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Dang, Keebs still worried about her $5 sunglasses she lost 3 years ago !!!


I've lost 2 pairs of Costa's since then, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Lucky Thang!!  Love the camper........... wait, are my sunglasses still in the old camper?!?!?
> 
> you didn't do so bad on the last cliff notes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome !!!  'Cause ya know, "loose lipz, sink ships,"  and I KNOW how to keep my mouf shut.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Keebs still worried about her $5 sunglasses she lost 3 years ago !!!
> 
> 
> I've lost 2 pairs of Costa's since then, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


theyz were more than that, plus they were camo and if I remember *correctly* "SOMEONE" said, I have a hunert pair of Costa's, gottem runnin out my ears, I'll get you a pair........... 


Jeff C. said:


>


howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Keebs still worried about her $5 sunglasses she lost 3 years ago !!!
> 
> 
> I've lost 2 pairs of Costa's since then, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.



I lost a little SS skewer for pokin my coals in my grill @ the keebsmudfest you came to.....it's still drivin me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> theyz were more than that, plus they were camo and if I remember *correctly* "SOMEONE" said, I have a hunert pair of Costa's, gottem runnin out my ears, I'll get you a pair...........
> 
> howudoin?




Nervous as a long tailed cat at a rockin chair convention!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Still got your glasses in the old camper Keebs. When we get back from the beach, I'll put them in the new camper along with Mz. Vickie's knife.  
I aint seen a little SS skewer Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still got your glasses in the old camper Keebs. When we get back from the beach, I'll put them in the new camper along with Mz. Vickie's knife.
> I aint seen a little SS skewer Jeff fa fa.



Me either, but it's layin out there in the grass somewhere. I gotz another one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Hankus still got my Cabelas chair from the same gathering.


Daaaaaaaang, ya'll was DRUNK !! 



Wife giving me da stank eye, guess I betta take a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still got your glasses in the old camper Keebs. When we get back from the beach, I'll put them in the new camper along with Mz. Vickie's knife.
> I aint seen a little SS skewer Jeff fa fa.



Didn't Keebs lose a knife there too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> theyz were more than that, plus they were camo and if I remember *correctly* "SOMEONE" said, I have a hunert pair of Costa's, gottem runnin out my ears, I'll get you a pair...........
> 
> howudoin?






I'd give you a pair, but you'd prolly lose 'em . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't Keebs lose a knife there too?





Yep, custom built too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus still got my Cabelas chair from the same gathering.
> 
> 
> Daaaaaaaang, ya'll was DRUNK !!
> ...



Yep....I gave it to him with the thought he'd see you again before I would.

Sleep well, Quackers......oh, and tell MizDawn "HEY" for me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs i like Costa glasses , just sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!



Mudro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I gave it to him with the thought he'd see you again before I would.
> 
> Sleep well, Quackers......oh, and tell MizDawn "HEY" for me!



Kid has been over to my house 3 times since then, he's very forgetful.  


Thank I'll stay up all day just to tick her off . .

Will relay your message if'n you'll give Mz T a pinch from me !! 





mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!





Mudbro in da house !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kid has been over to my house 3 times since then, he's very forgetful.
> 
> 
> Thank I'll stay up all day just to tick her off . .
> ...



Will do, when she get's back from the Vet for Maggie's checkup!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Think I'll rubb a butt today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Peckerwood want's to give me some flack in the "Doves Gone" thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll rubb a butt today!





Oh pleazzzzze Lawd, let it be mine..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Mud??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

hom0bro ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Kang AGAIN !!!  WHOOOOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thought we was going to get some rain, but it ended up Sunny all day yesterday. Draggin today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh pleazzzzze Lawd, let it be mine..





Hooked On Quack said:


> hom0bro ??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang AGAIN !!!  WHOOOOOOOOOT !!!



crap


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nervous as a long tailed cat at a rockin chair convention!


whut in da world?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still got your glasses in the old camper Keebs. When we get back from the beach, I'll put them in the new camper along with Mz. Vickie's knife.
> I aint seen a little SS skewer Jeff fa fa.


Thank ya kindly!


Jeff C. said:


> Me either, but it's layin out there in the grass somewhere. I gotz another one.


I didn't see it when I went to look for my knife.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus still got my Cabelas chair from the same gathering.
> 
> 
> Daaaaaaaang, ya'll was DRUNK !!
> ...


you'd best go to bed then!


Jeff C. said:


> Didn't Keebs lose a knife there too?


yes...


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd give you a pair, but you'd prolly lose 'em . .


like you?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, custom built too..


oh SHUT UP!!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs i like Costa glasses , just sayin.


I dunno, never tried a pair, just heard about them.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

I crapped on mudbro !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff, i went back and looked the camping area over again at the last kmf, nothing was left laying around in the grass.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I crapped on mudbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Somebody slap me, I can't shuddup.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody slap me, I can't shuddup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

I gotz da moto mouf.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz da moto mouf.


bless yo pea pickin heart.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Quack=pea picker.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 31, 2015)

Quack=crapper


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Quack=punchy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Quack = ducked on outta here


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Rubbed butt be on da grill utilizing the smokenator. I'll gert a 6 hr cook with it and either finish in crock pot or oven, haven't decided which way to go on that yet.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2015)

I left all of my socks at home and I am sitting here Comando style while eating BLUE BELL ICE CREAM !!!

Yep, Blue Bell returned this morning to Texas.

OH, by the way, there were 16 million REALLY WEIRD people in Atlanta Airport Saturday morning and NO, I was Not one of them.  

I will drive by later and help to stir the pot some more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I left all of my socks at home and I am sitting here Comando style while eating BLUE BELL ICE CREAM !!!
> 
> Yep, Blue Bell returned this morning to Texas.
> 
> ...



Say "HEY" to the Texas Cinnamon Buns for me, EE. She'll know what it means!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Luuuuunnnccchhh Calllll...................

left ova deer burger over buttered rice & flat beans............ eh, not too bad......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Luuuuunnnccchhh Calllll...................
> 
> left ova deer burger over buttered rice & flat beans............ eh, not too bad......



Chikin salad sammiches.......eh, it'll have to do!

Just realized camper tag is expired, gotta go to tag office. 

Last time I used it to go to Hamburg I went threw a road block, but they didn catch it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin salad sammiches.......eh, it'll have to do!
> 
> Just realized camper tag is expired, gotta go to tag office.
> 
> Last time I used it to go to Hamburg I went threw a road block, but they didn catch it.


I had crock pot cheekun Friday night, granma deboned it for me Sat. & I mixed us up salat too!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2015)

country fried steak, butter peas and mac-n-cheese


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

dum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Dreadin going to the tag office.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

Turnip sammich and water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

The time is near. Two simple words. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Turnip sammich and water.



Put some bacon on it, Pops!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> country fried steak, butter peas and mac-n-cheese


that'll do!


KyDawg said:


> Turnip sammich and water.


uummm, boss?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The time is near. Two simple words. GO DAWGS!





Jeff C. said:


> Put some bacon on it, Pops!


chunk the turnip & just add more bacon!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

I have fell on hard times. The cupboard is empty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Last year I sat 1 row over from that solo trumpet player. It was awesome. He or last year it was a SHE stands in the very end of the North side all the way up in the nose bleed section.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have fell on hard times. The cupboard is empty.



Go shoot one of your goats Bo$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The time is near. Two simple words. GO DAWGS!



Lookin forward to it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Gotta head to tag office!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The time is near. Two simple words. GO DAWGS!





Gonna be anudder butt whuppin this year . .  If you don't like this preacher, you gotta problem..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

Aint got no goats.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

2 Quacks in here.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bo$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

I went to Bobby Dodd Stadium one time. Long, long time ago. Ga vs Ga Tech. What a boring bunch of fans. smh


----------



## rydert (Aug 31, 2015)

I prefer the War Eagles myself.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> I prefer the War Eagles myself.....



My Grand daddy went there.


----------



## rydert (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Grand daddy went there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

I went to Auburn one time. I was on my way sommers else though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

I yell GO DAWGS in my sleep. 
Chant some of the cheers like at the Dawg walk too. 
I think I might have a picture of the Dawg walk. Lemme go look.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to Bobby Dodd Stadium one time. Long, long time ago. Ga vs Ga Tech. What a boring bunch of fans. smh






Probably got yo dwag butt stomped then...  


Belk Bowl . .  1980 ncs.. PFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I yell WE SUCK in my sleep.
> Chant some of the cheers like at the Dwag walk too.
> I think I might have a picture of the Dwagg walk. Lemme go look.





Just ANOTHER delusional dwag fan ...  And this AIN'T the sports forum..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just ANOTHER delusional dwag fan ...  _*And this AIN'T the sports forum*_..


THAT'S MY LINE!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Be jealous.  Be very jealous.

Couldn't find my pics, but got a goot one off the internet.
That solo trumpet player also stands up there on the bridge too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dawg Quang.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dawg Quang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Thug QUANG !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thug QUANG !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





You know I LUB YA !!! 


Ain't got time to fight wit you AND my wife...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

1 down. 1 to go.
Gotta go by Sam's and get drinks and whatnot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

They starting to play football again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

I got lucky at the tag office and got my camper tag through 2015 all the way to November 2016!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey y'all! 


Well I went today & pulled my son from public school. Homeschooling both kiddos now.  Been a VERY busy day today though. 


Oh yeah check out this little dude on the drums.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> Well I went today & pulled my son from public school. Homeschooling both kiddos now.  Been a VERY busy day today though.
> ...


Something told me you were a better teacher than what they had in public school.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1 down. 1 to go.
> Gotta go by Sam's and get drinks and whatnot.



make sure you get plenty of whatnot


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Something told me you were a better teacher than what they had in public school.........



PM incoming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> Well I went today & pulled my son from public school. Homeschooling both kiddos now.  Been a VERY busy day today though.
> ...



Could you possibly tutor me on the sixth grade level?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Fixin to start gettin stuff ready for the campin trip. It'll take me 2 dayz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

I want  Crikett to be my teacha ,...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I want  Crikett to be my teacha ,...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2015)

quick upate... i slept for a little while and now im up!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks for the update; BOG.  Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Crickett said:


>






Whaaaaaaaa????

I'ma  slow learner, gonna hafta do it ova and ova ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Morning Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeffro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2015)

Kang?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang?






Yassir, you b da MAN !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Worked all weekend left office early today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Bad wreck in the 31750, near 'bout ery bamblance has gone to it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Peeple are stooped,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Peeple are stooped,


 yep and getting stupider............ 

I'm outta heah, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

Afternoon, looks like I got it to myself tonite


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, looks like I got it to myself tonite



bog might be working


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog might be working



Yeah he should show up around 11


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah he should show up around 11



You reading the inside of your eyelids again tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

I'z be up in hera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Got some stuff ready to load up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2015)

mercy Green Bay looks bad tonight the eagles have 4 td's in the first qtr and cheese heads zero.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mercy Green Bay looks bad tonight the eagles have 4 td's in the first qtr and cheese heads zero.



WOW....not much of a game there!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You reading the inside of your eyelids again tonight?




Mebbe 





Jeff C. said:


> I'z be up in hera!



Hey Chiefbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Mebbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin Wybro!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

Com'on seben o'clock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2015)

We aint even tuurt the tv on. Thinks getting ready to go out of town neans cutting grass. Really. We could a been taking stuff from the old camper to the new.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint even tuurt the tv on. Thinks getting ready to go out of town neans cutting grass. Really. We could a been taking stuff from the old camper to the new.



  


I was going to cut some too, but got caught up with other stuff. Probly will cut just mine tomorrow, if it don't rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Com'on seben o'clock



Be here fore I know it, Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Here ya go Chiefbro, this will make your eyes leak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry ya'll, I probably shouldn't of posted that song.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry ya'll, I probably shouldn't of posted that song.



It's all good Quackbro! 

Kind of trippy though, My dad's name was Jim, not James, but lots of folks thought Jim was short for James all through his life. He got mail addressed to James all the time, he hated that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's all good Quackbro!
> 
> Kind of trippy though, My dad's name was Jim, not James, but lots of folks thought Jim was short for James all through his life. He got mail addressed to James all the time, he hated that!





Chief, I've been called Bill, Will, Neil, very seldom Mill/Millard my entire life, (and ALOT more names that I can't say on here)  I can relate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Done messed right around, and stayed up all day.  Planted some food plots (I really didn't do nuttin, but point my fanger) while the dood operated my tractor.


Wifey  gonna kill me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

My Dad's nick name was Jimbo. He got it naturally because his Mother's (my Grandmother) maiden name was Bowen. Everyone he grew up around called him Jimbo. Heard a few of them refer to him as Jimbo Saturday at the funeral.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, I've been called Bill, Will, Neil, very seldom Mill/Millard my entire life, (and ALOT more names that I can't say on here)  I can relate.



Had a conversation with one of my Dad's cousins (older) that knew my Dad from a kid. His name is Millard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Done messed right around, and stayed up all day.  Planted some food plots (I really didn't do nuttin, but point my fanger) while the dood operated my tractor.
> 
> 
> Wifey  gonna kill me..



  

I bet you sleep goot tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

Quack is gonna crash when he goes down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a conversation with one of my Dad's cousins (older) that knew my Dad from a kid. His name is Millard.




Wow, I've NEVER known anybody else name Millard (except a ex president)  and my name sake great nephew !!





Jeff C. said:


> I bet you sleep goot tonight.





Well she crashed, and now's she back up...

Thankin mebbe I'll try myself . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack is gonna crash when he goes down





Can't kill the ole Quack, been hangin fo yearzzzzzzz !!! 





SNORRRRRRRRRRE...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack is gonna crash when he goes down



And he aint gonna wake up, he's gonna 'come to' in da moanin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make da doe nuts!



Hey blood, did you know firewood burns faster when you chop and split it yourself?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Wife just whacked me upside da head wit a flip flop. Good night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just whacked me upside da head wit a flip flop. Good night.



Sleep well, Will......tell MizDawn I said 'Hey'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

Reckon I'll go settle down myself. Have a good night, Wy and blood!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just whacked me upside da head wit a flip flop. Good night.





Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go settle down myself. Have a good night, Wy and blood!



Nite Willbro and Chiefbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey blood, did you know firewood burns faster when you chop and split it yourself?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2015)

Getting closer to seben


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Getting closer to seben



Thought yous awf tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2015)

Well the white screen is gone. . . . finally but I have not drinked dranked drunked all the coffee so here it is





Those of you waiting on seben it is just around the corner.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Thought yous awf tonight?



This is my last one for a few days


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 1, 2015)

Morning, thanks fer the coffee GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, thanks fer the coffee GW



yw,  i'm going to go fling just a few arrows before b'fast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2015)

Okay sausage in the skillet strawberries washed cheekenboolit ready to fry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Mernin chirruns.....nice new pot their gobblein!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Happy Tootsday!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 1, 2015)

Morning smart folks..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2015)

Morning, got to read back


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> This is my last one for a few days



That's eggzackly what my maw-n-law says as she is reaching in to get another one of my beers....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2015)

Well that didn take long. Nancy/Leroy/HfH came by work yesterday for bout an hour, Said the renovations at the park were coming along nicely
Got to go ride for 3 hours to a PreBid, later y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2015)

Mernin everyone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That's eggzackly what my maw-n-law says as she is reaching in to get another one of my beers....



  


mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> mud?


 cheese!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks..



Mornin Fuzz!



mudracing101 said:


> Well that didn take long. Nancy/Leroy/HfH came by work yesterday for bout an hour, Said the renovations at the park were coming along nicely
> Got to go ride for 3 hours to a PreBid, later y'all.



Mornin....holla back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

That's sigline material, blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That's sigline material, blood!



I must have just reached the peak of my GON posting career!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mornin

Today is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I must have just reached the peak of my GON posting career!!!!



No way, Jose'....you gotta get banded and come back several times first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeff fa fa. Trying to talk Greg and his wifey to come to the beach wiff us. Who knows, they may show up. Gonna be having that Shag festival thingy we went to last time again this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa. Trying to talk Greg and his wifey to come to the beach wiff us. Who knows, they may show up. Gonna be having that Shag festival thingy we went to last time again this weekend.



 Ol Greg was funny!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Got Jag to work and ran a couple errands. I gotz too much to do today


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

If it weren't for getting grass mowed, today would be a breeze, other than packing enough stuff for half the folks in the state park into an F150 and a popup.  

lol ing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If it weren't for getting grass mowed, today would be a breeze, other than packing enough stuff for half the folks in the state park into an F150 and a popup.
> 
> lol ing



Do you need a trailer?  You do have cdl to drive a tandem don't you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

I already ate my lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you need a trailer?  You do have cdl to drive a tandem don't you?



Naw.....I'll stack it up like da Clampett's!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I already ate my lunch.



Takin a quick break, haven't had anything to eat yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Truck is washed,camper is next. Gotta pull a pork butt I smoked yesterday. Gotta eat, Jag WAS mowing grass  Then, I'll start loadin except cold stuff. 

I should be done by midnight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Glad I've scaled back!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Truck is washed,camper is next. Gotta pull a pork butt I smoked yesterday. Gotta eat, Jag WAS mowing grass  Then, I'll start loadin except cold stuff.
> 
> I should be done by midnight!



I aint even started.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint even started.



Got some stuff ready to go, but that's it. Nothing loaded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Back to work!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Getting bout that time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

I got yo cannonball......


----------



## rydert (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

Sure hope I get to be off Friday night, nephew gotta field full 'o birds for Saturday.


----------



## rydert (Sep 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 1, 2015)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

Getting 'bout that time . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm just keepin an eye on ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Camper is loaded, truck is loaded except for cold stuff. 

I would've been done hours ago, but my older brother came over to get the tractor, trailer, spring tooth plow, and harrow. Had to help him get it all loaded it up and chained down, air up tires, loan him my old receiver hitch and ball because he forgot his at home. Mine didn't have a pin, because it's on my new one that I need for the camper. Then the 6 prong trailer plug didn't work on his flat 4 prong. Etc, etc, etc, and shootin the bull. Neighbors pulled up too!  

Like I said, I would have been done 3-4 hours ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2015)

Now that I'm relaxed and settled down, I reckon I'll go grab a bite to eat and a shower. Time to kick back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeff be a werkin man !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Howdy Bloodbro !!  Don't know if I'm gonna get to bird hunt this weekend, or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks like the OT is fixing to start.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Bloodbro !!  Don't know if I'm gonna get to bird hunt this weekend, or not.



Chance of rain putting a damper on the dove hunt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like the OT is fixing to start.



Co-worker having surgery?

Morning fellow drivelers.  I wish EE had taken the white screen with him to TX.  

Well the coffee is hot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks GW...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 2, 2015)

Morning Smart Folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Chance of rain putting a damper on the dove hunt




Don't think I'm going to be able to be off.




gobbleinwoods said:


> Co-worker having surgery?
> 
> Morning fellow drivelers.  I wish EE had taken the white screen with him to TX.
> 
> Well the coffee is hot




Co-worker having test run again today, they told him to pack a bag and be prepared to stay.  Other co-worker left to go back to maintenance out of the blue.  Just leaves us two til we get the new man trained next week, and then IF they do surgery we'll still be a man short.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Mornin Fuzzbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

I've already paid $550 to join 2 different dove fields, supposed to had shot one Sat, one Sunday. 


Things might work out, but doubtful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2015)

Mornin folks.....we're off to see the wizard, the wonderful Wizard of Oz!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Safe travels Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief !!



Appreciate it, Quackbro! Bout a 5 hour ride from here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm going to quit hunting!!!!
Last month I received word we lost our hunting lease of 42 yrs... Today I'm driving home and see for sale signs on all my neighbors property that I hunt on here at the house!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 2, 2015)

That stinks BOG..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That stinks BOG..



In a big way.... I expected that the lease would come to a end eventually but not the neighbors surrounding property! Me and the kids...(some not even mine) have had a great time chasing deer and turkey over the last 3 seasons up here! Not to mention how it has spoiled me to waking up in my own bed just before daybreak and sslipping out thet o the woods! Change... I hate change!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2015)

Headin out da door! Wonder what I fergot?

Yall have a goot week and weekend!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2015)

Have fun Jeff C Hole!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap.. i meant Morning y'all


----------



## rydert (Sep 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> In a big way.... I expected that the lease would come to a end eventually but not the neighbors surrounding property! Me and the kids...(some not even mine) have had a great time chasing deer and turkey over the last 3 seasons up here! Not to mention how it has spoiled me to waking up in my own bed just before daybreak and sslipping out thet o the woods! Change... I hate change!



dang man, I hate that for you. You're right though.....it sure will spoil ya being able to hunt right out your back door.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2015)

Jeffro+family+hornets=vacation=left mud behind

Guess i'll work.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin out da door! Wonder what I fergot?
> 
> Yall have a goot week and weekend!


kitchen sink?


mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro+family+hornets=vacation=left mud behind
> 
> Guess i'll work.


 me to, two, too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2015)

On the road. The ocean, she's calling my name.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On the road. The ocean, she's calling my name.


 Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin out da door! Wonder what I fergot?
> 
> Yall have a goot week and weekend!







Keebs said:


> kitchen sink?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Co-worker having surgery?
> 
> Morning fellow drivelers.  I wish EE had taken the white screen with him to TX.
> 
> Well the coffee is hot




Gobblin,
That dang white screen followed me all the way to Texas as I can't get online here early either.

We spent a very long day at the hospital yesterday as the doctors performed a biopsy and they had to ultimately drill through Teresa's sternum (breastbone) at a weird angle in order to miss the aorta and some other blood vessels that were located where these Cancer cells were located.  It turned out to be a very delicate procedure.

Thankfully, they were able to get it done, so hopefully they will know what type of Cancer cells are present this time so they can put together another treatment plan.

Unfortunately,she has had three different surgeries and radiation and chemo treatments during the past 7 years now and the cancer cells were a different type each time.  It has been a weird situation each time so far.  I just hope that this latest Cancer can be treated and JUST GO AWAY.

Cyl.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> That dang white screen followed me all the way to Texas as I can't get online here early either.
> 
> We spent a very long day at the hospital yesterday as the doctors performed a biopsy and they had to ultimately drill through Teresa's sternum (breastbone) at a weird angle in order to miss the aorta and some other blood vessels that were located where these Cancer cells were located.  It turned out to be a very delicate procedure.
> ...


's for quick treatment & recovery!


----------



## rydert (Sep 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> That dang white screen followed me all the way to Texas as I can't get online here early either.
> 
> We spent a very long day at the hospital yesterday as the doctors performed a biopsy and they had to ultimately drill through Teresa's sternum (breastbone) at a weird angle in order to miss the aorta and some other blood vessels that were located where these Cancer cells were located.  It turned out to be a very delicate procedure.
> ...



sounds like she has had a hard time.....prayers sent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2015)

EE,

May the treatment be successful and recovery as quick as possible.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon


 just in time for me say "G'day" mate!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2015)

afternoon wy


----------



## karen936 (Sep 2, 2015)

Prayers for complete  healing


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

EE prayers for fast healing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> That dang white screen followed me all the way to Texas as I can't get online here early either.
> 
> We spent a very long day at the hospital yesterday as the doctors performed a biopsy and they had to ultimately drill through Teresa's sternum (breastbone) at a weird angle in order to miss the aorta and some other blood vessels that were located where these Cancer cells were located.  It turned out to be a very delicate procedure.
> ...




Dang EE, tell Ms Teresa that we are thinking about and praying for her.  CANCER SUCKS . 




Wycliff said:


> EE prayers for fast healing





You werking Wy ??  Just got news, 72hrs this week, 84 next week, no days off.  No dove shootin.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang EE, tell Ms Teresa that we are thinking about and praying for her.  CANCER SUCKS .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Go back in on days Friday, so no dubs fer me either


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't share much, but need prayers they found a lump on my nephews arm on the bone. So I'm hoping its something simple.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't share much, but need prayers they found a lump on my nephews arm on the bone. So I'm hoping its something simple.





You got 'em, hopefully it's good news.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks Quack I sure hope it is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrr, company truck has a flat, and the spares flat too.



Gonna cost 'em 2hrs of OT for use of my personal vehicle.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, company truck has a flat, and the spares flat too.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna cost 'em 2hrs of OT for use of my personal vehicle.



That sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That sux





I'm gonna be knee grow rich 1 howa at a time !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna be knee grow rich 1 howa at a time !!



Every little bit helps


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2015)

Prayers EE. Hope all is well with neph, Way.

So much for camp in with the hornets. Camper wheel bearing burnt up, wheel came off, and ruined hub and axle before I could fit her stopped. Had truck and camper towed on a big trailer, easier to just drag it on with my truck. Its at a shop in Matter, and don't know when it will be repaired. We're in Florida now, figgered we might as well get something out of the cost.

Holler at y'all later, I'm whooped!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Prayers EE. Hope all is well with neph, Way.
> 
> So much for camp in with the hornets. Camper wheel bearing burnt up, wheel came off, and ruined hub and axle before I could fit her stopped. Had truck and camper towed on a big trailer, easier to just drag it on with my truck. Its at a shop in Matter, and don't know when it will be repaired. We're in Florida now, figgered we might as well get something out of the cost.
> 
> Holler at y'all later, I'm whooped!





Dangit Chief.  

Shouldn't be too long of a repair ??


----------



## bigelow (Sep 2, 2015)

Yall know why I'm so tall?  Quack?


----------



## bigelow (Sep 2, 2015)

The week is half way there drivelers!!! Yeah come on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yall know why I'm so tall?  Quack?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2015)

Missing Jeff c and family, just glad they are safe and sound. The island is beautiful. Lawd my mama loved this place. Matter of fact, some of her was saved to bring here. Only at the beach for a short time, but found some nice shark teeth.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2015)

Morning folks.... Riding thisan all the way to 7am!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2015)

Quack, your avitar is obnoxious. Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks.... Riding thisan all the way to 7am!




Only eleben mo nights to go . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack, your avitar is obnoxious. Lol





Only to a dwag fan .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only eleben mo nights to go . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you on my kind of schedule!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2015)

5.5 mo eyewerez!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like you on my kind of schedule!





First time I've missed opening day in about 30yrs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time I've missed opening day in about 30yrs.



now that's a shot in the shorts!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Man there's a good deal on a 14' Alumacraft jon boat in the S&S, wish he were closer I'd snatch it up, if I had a day off..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Stoopid dog just puked on the floor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Grrrrrrrr, stoopid meeting this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog just puked on the floor.



Having a wonderful time are you?   face palm:

Well Wy hoping the lump is nothing.

Chief, dang wheels are supposed to go round and round.  

Didn't know until yesterday bil is having a dub shoot.  

coffee is ready to all those who want


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Morning GW, hope ya kill a sack full 'o birds !!!


Done paid all this money ain't can't even go.  Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning GW, hope ya kill a sack full 'o birds !!!
> 
> 
> Done paid all this money ain't can't even go.  Grrrrrrrr.



All the birds go to the bil since he won't charge for the shoot.   Typically in few months there will be a dub eating family event.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man there's a good deal on a 14' Alumacraft jon boat in the S&S, wish he were closer I'd snatch it up, if I had a day off..



 I looked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I looked.





You don't think that's a good price ??  It's OBO too ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Good day all, headed to Deepstep..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't think that's a good price ??  It's OBO too ??



Not at all.. you can find one with a motor for that price. I would pay 500 at the most.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Morgin. I just love watching the world wake up.
Gonna do a little surf fishin today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Good morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Having a wonderful time are you?   face palm:
> 
> Well Wy hoping the lump is nothing.
> 
> ...



Good Ol GW don't even know BOGs name anymore.... I remember when we were good friends!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Morgin. I just love watching the world wake up.
> Gonna do a little surf fishin today.



Park yo hinny in them vintage chairs an drank a drank for Ol blood ...then.... remember he loves da H22s!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 3, 2015)

morning folks......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Park yo hinny in them vintage chairs an drank a drank for Ol blood ...then.... remember he loves da H22s!!!!



That's exactly where my hinny iz parked right now. H22 said you watched too many storms on the roof in his. Said it's a little wobbly. Maybe it was the


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> That dang white screen followed me all the way to Texas as I can't get online here early either.
> 
> We spent a very long day at the hospital yesterday as the doctors performed a biopsy and they had to ultimately drill through Teresa's sternum (breastbone) at a weird angle in order to miss the aorta and some other blood vessels that were located where these Cancer cells were located.  It turned out to be a very delicate procedure.
> ...


Prayers for your lady friend.


Wycliff said:


> I don't share much, but need prayers they found a lump on my nephews arm on the bone. So I'm hoping its something simple.


You got em.


Jeff C. said:


> Prayers EE. Hope all is well with neph, Way.
> 
> So much for camp in with the hornets. Camper wheel bearing burnt up, wheel came off, and ruined hub and axle before I could fit her stopped. Had truck and camper towed on a big trailer, easier to just drag it on with my truck. Its at a shop in Matter, and don't know when it will be repaired. We're in Florida now, figgered we might as well get something out of the cost.
> 
> Holler at y'all later, I'm whooped!


Dang Jeff, it shouldnt be to long of a fix. Seen dad fix one.



hdm03 said:


> morning folks......


Morning homo.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's exactly where my hinny iz parked right now. H22 said you watched too many storms on the roof in his. Said it's a little wobbly. Maybe it was the


Wished i was at the beach kicked back right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Moaning...might be able to salvage a couple days here at the beach.....calling for showers and tstorms for the next 5 days


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for your lady friend.
> 
> You got em.
> Dang Jeff, it shouldnt be to long of a fix. Seen dad fix one.
> ...



Depends on how soon they can get one, needs an axle, hub, bearings, wheel and tire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, it did a little body damage right behind the wheel on that side too. There's a storage compartment for stuff right there and it messed the door up letting a few things come out on the interstate.

As I was looking at the damage a car came by me with a flat on the left front pulled over right in front of me. She hit some 4x4 wheel chocks that came out of compartment. I had to change a flat for 2 women while waiting on wrecker.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2015)

Good morning, dang Chief your Pookie luck is strong


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, I better go get MizT and Jag Rollin, the sun is out and beautiful for now. Head to the beach before the tstorms com in this aft.

Hate it we're not with the Hornets!!!!

Y'all have a good Thursday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, dang Chief your Pookie luck is strong



Yes, it this Wybro!!!

May the Force be with me!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't share much, but need prayers they found a lump on my nephews arm on the bone. So I'm hoping its something simple.


's!


Jeff C. said:


> Prayers EE. Hope all is well with neph, Way.
> 
> So much for camp in with the hornets. Camper wheel bearing burnt up, wheel came off, and ruined hub and axle before I could fit her stopped. Had truck and camper towed on a big trailer, easier to just drag it on with my truck. Its at a shop in Matter, and don't know when it will be repaired. We're in Florida now, figgered we might as well get something out of the cost.
> 
> Holler at y'all later, I'm whooped!


 dang Chief!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Missing Jeff c and family, just glad they are safe and sound. The island is beautiful. Lawd my mama loved this place. Matter of fact, some of her was saved to bring here. Only at the beach for a short time, but found some nice shark teeth.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Morgin. I just love watching the world wake up.
> Gonna do a little surf fishin today.


Wish I was with you!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!!


hithere!


blood on the ground said:


> Good Ol GW don't even know BOGs name anymore.... I remember when we were good friends!


I do! Howudoin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, it did a little body damage right behind the wheel on that side too. There's a storage compartment for stuff right there and it messed the door up letting a few things come out on the interstate.
> 
> As I was looking at the damage a car came by me with a flat on the left front pulled over right in front of me. She hit some 4x4 wheel chocks that came out of compartment. I had to change a flat for 2 women while waiting on wrecker.



Hate that for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Morning Keebs


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank ya'll for the prayer's we'll know more later today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebs


were your ears burning yesterday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Mandy if you happen to get back on here give me a call or text. Park told me I've got until noon to reschedule the three nights I have left there for up to 13 months at no charge. I tried calling you, I'm sure you are on the beach. Wanted to see if we could coordinate another go at it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thank ya'll for the prayer's we'll know more later today


 keep us posted!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> were your ears burning yesterday?



No, but fill me in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello, Keebs? Don't leave me hangin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No, but fill me in.





mudracing101 said:


> Hello, Keebs? Don't leave me hangin.


 sorry, this teaching work stuff is fast getting on my last nerve...........

 I got to talk to Leroy yesterday.......... I had an order for their company & he answered the phone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sorry, this teaching work stuff is fast getting on my last nerve...........
> 
> I got to talk to Leroy yesterday.......... I had an order for their company & he answered the phone!



So all y'all could do was talk about me, aint that sweet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jeffro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr. and Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## rydert (Sep 3, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2015)

Dirts Goat?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 3, 2015)

crap?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> So all y'all could do was talk about me, aint that sweet.


among other folks................. 

I'm outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Salvaged a day at the beach so far!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Salvaged a day at the beach so far!





Fantastic !! 



2 nights down, eleben mo to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fantastic !!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 nights down, eleben mo to go.



Hopefully, I can salvage a few more!

Big Bucks! 



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Evening Pops!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Got some fun neighbors. Caught bout 10 whiteing. Found a ton of shark teeth. Prissy girl is ready to go home. It's hot. Just heard a lady pulling in to camp. Said she had had reservations for 13 months. I gotta go reserve  for next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got some fun neighbors. Caught bout 10 whiteing. Found a ton of shark teeth. Prissy girl is ready to go home. It's hot. Just heard a lady pulling in to camp. Said she had had reservations for 13 months. I gotta go reserve  for next year.



 On the whiting!

Who's prissy girl?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2015)

Got my confirmation for next year already.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 3, 2015)

Evening, hope ya'll having fun at the beaches


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> On the whiting!
> 
> Who's prissy girl?



That grey faced dog of mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got some fun neighbors. Caught bout 10 whiteing. Found a ton of shark teeth. Prissy girl is ready to go home. It's hot. Just heard a lady pulling in to camp. Said she had had reservations for 13 months. I gotta go reserve  for next year.



I should clarify the 13 month thing. They pulled up and somebody had parked their truck in the camp site.  all is good now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Drama at da campground.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Blood's storm watching chair. Wobbly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Really. eye reckon Blood s chair is sideways too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Somebody turn Mr. H and the ocean right side up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2015)

Rest easy children!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Doggone it, I forgot to change some valves in Deepstep, gonna cost me an extra trip.  Never done that before.  Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doggone it, I forgot to change some valves in Deepstep, gonna cost me an extra trip.  Never done that before.  Grrrrrrrrrr.



Is the reason:
a)  CMC 
b:  age
5)  drankee drank
W)  hurrying incase the tires aren't round

Morning fellow drivelers  I have been busy and don't even know if the white screen interrupted the impotent bizness this morning although not many seem to be active last night or this morn.

Well the coffee is ready for those who desire


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the reason:
> a)  CMC
> b:  age
> 5)  drankee drank
> ...





None of the above GW, well 'cept mebbe age, I just slap forgot, I've never done it before ??


Good morning folks !!



Praying Ms Teresa and Wybro's nephew get some great news soon !


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> None of the above GW, well 'cept mebbe age, I just slap forgot, I've never done it before ??
> 
> 
> Good morning folks !!
> ...



X2 on Texas cinnamon bun and Wybro neph!

Morning folks.....mostly overcast today. Hopefully, we can get another beach day. No rain as of yet though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2015)

It's beer thirdy


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Good morning, not looking good for my nephew. They are pretty sure its cancerous, doing a biopsy today to determine what kind of cancer it is. They believe its pretty aggressive but won't know for sure till after the biopsy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 4, 2015)

Hate to hear that Wycliff.  I'll be praying for your nephew.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2015)

Dang...sorry to hear that Wy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> So all y'all could do was talk about me, aint that sweet.


 I was shocked at how well he said you knew your way around Fulwood park...........


Wycliff said:


> Good morning, not looking good for my nephew. They are pretty sure its cancerous, doing a biopsy today to determine what kind of cancer it is. They believe its pretty aggressive but won't know for sure till after the biopsy.


Dang, hate to hear that!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was shocked at how well he said you knew your way around Fulwood park...........



Interesting.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, not looking good for my nephew. They are pretty sure its cancerous, doing a biopsy today to determine what kind of cancer it is. They believe its pretty aggressive but won't know for sure till after the biopsy.



Not good brother! I sure hope they are wrong!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Hoping for better news, Wy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2015)

Good morning y'all, going to be a busy day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2015)

In some respects I probably didn't just gain the father of the year award but....
The school principal just called me to inform me that my daughter has to serve 2 days in in school suspension for punching a guy in the face! After finding out the details... She was standing up for herself after this guy slammed her fingers in her locker....
Schools and school policy is filled with a bunch of peace and love homos!!!
I spoke with my girl... I told her she did exactly what I taught her to do... And if it happens again... Go for the Ol nadd punch as a finishing touch!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> In some respects I probably didn't just gain the father of the year award but....
> The school principal just called me to inform me that my daughter has to serve 2 days in in school suspension for punching a guy in the face! After finding out the details... She was standing up for herself after this guy slammed her fingers in her locker....
> Schools and school policy is filled with a bunch of peace and love homos!!!
> I spoke with my girl... I told her she did exactly what I taught her to do... And if it happens again... Go for the Ol nadd punch as a finishing touch!!!


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2015)

sorry to hear about your nephew Wycliff


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> In some respects I probably didn't just gain the father of the year award but....
> The school principal just called me to inform me that my daughter has to serve 2 days in in school suspension for punching a guy in the face! After finding out the details... She was standing up for herself after this guy slammed her fingers in her locker....
> Schools and school policy is filled with a bunch of peace and love homos!!!
> I spoke with my girl... I told her she did exactly what I taught her to do... And if it happens again... Go for the Ol nadd punch as a finishing touch!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank ya'll for the kind words


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> In some respects I probably didn't just gain the father of the year award but....
> The school principal just called me to inform me that my daughter has to serve 2 days in in school suspension for punching a guy in the face! After finding out the details... She was standing up for herself after this guy slammed her fingers in her locker....
> Schools and school policy is filled with a bunch of peace and love homos!!!
> I spoke with my girl... I told her she did exactly what I taught her to do... And if it happens again... Go for the Ol nadd punch as a finishing touch!!!


Common sense left the school system a LONG time ago, once upon a time she would have been applauded and the guy disgraced, but not any more!
But good for her!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2015)

So sorry bout your nephew Wy. Praying for the best. 
On a lighter note, we booked a site for next year. Same time, same site. Well, we will be one site over from where we are now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff,
Teresa and I are both sending our Prayers on behalf of your nephew.  

Thanks to all of you for all of the Prayers for Teresa too.  It will be a few more days before she knows the results.  She definitely understands just why this website is so important to me personally too.

I hope that all of drivelers will have a great day today and pass it on.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On a lighter note, we booked a site for next year. Same time, same site. Well, we will be one site over from where we are now.



Awesome!  I can't wait!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Awesome!  I can't wait!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't everyone talk at once


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Reading back is easy today


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Is today a holiday


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2015)

No holiday, just busy at work. 2 1/2 more hours


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Is today a holiday


No, but Monday is and I will be at the hacienda!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2015)

30 mo minutez fo me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 30 mo minutez fo me


no leaving early 'for a holiday weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

homotree?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

4 and a half mohowas


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> homotree?



crap


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. Wish I was in SOWEGA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2015)

Got the whole beach to ourselves. That's why I love it here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> homotree?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, not looking good for my nephew. They are pretty sure its cancerous, doing a biopsy today to determine what kind of cancer it is. They believe its pretty aggressive but won't know for sure till after the biopsy.



 Dang Wy. I'm so sorry. 



Keebs said:


> Common sense left the school system a LONG time ago, once upon a time she would have been applauded and the guy disgraced, but not any more!
> But good for her!!



Me & the neighbor was just talking about that this morning. She pulled both her kids out of school & is homeschooling them now. 



blood on the ground said:


> In some respects I probably didn't just gain the father of the year award but....
> The school principal just called me to inform me that my daughter has to serve 2 days in in school suspension for punching a guy in the face! After finding out the details... She was standing up for herself after this guy slammed her fingers in her locker....
> Schools and school policy is filled with a bunch of peace and love homos!!!
> I spoke with my girl... I told her she did exactly what I taught her to do... And if it happens again... Go for the Ol nadd punch as a finishing touch!!!



Good for her.  

My daughter went thru a similar incident last year with a boy. She somehow kept her cool but she wanted to punch the boy so bad. She was so afraid she would get kicked out of Beta Club. Instead she broke down in tears later that day. When I picked her up she was so mad & upset. The teachers did nothing to help her.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the whole beach to ourselves. That's why I love it here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap


 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Wish I was in SOWEGA.


naawww, it's still hot & humid..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the whole beach to ourselves. That's why I love it here.


I hate you right now!  


Crickett said:


> Dang Wy. I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the "Zero Tolerance" mess is *asinine stupidity*, as my Daddy would say!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh Keebs, you would love it here. Someday I'll introduce you to her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2015)

Wy, keeping my fingers crossed and my hands folded for better news.

Blood,  good for you daughter standing on her own two feet.   Hopefully the boy got a worse punishment.  Are her fingers okay?

It is officially a three day (with a little paperwork to do) holiday.

Ms.Hawt22, that beach looks pristine.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Well got a call from my sister, looks like they won't know anything till maybe Tuesday of next week. But I want to thank everyone for praying and hope ya'll continue. Her family has been through a lot this past year so hopefully everyones prayers will be answered


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Another day at the beach in the books.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Called the wrecker service/shop about the camper, dude hasn't even found an axle yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Called the wrecker service/shop about the camper, dude hasn't even found an axle yet.



You may have an extra long weekend


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2015)

Nothin special just a muley doe and her fawns


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Raining here this afternoon, but we're at the house now. Gonna grill some burgers and dot dogs!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Did ya'll get any rain yet Labs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You may have an extra long weekend



Yeah....I sure was hoping to swing through there and picking it up on my way home.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Raining here this afternoon, but we're at the house now. Gonna grill some burgers and dot dogs!




Going to make up some single serving meat loaf corn on the cob and mash taters with gravy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Better get the grill going!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Going to make up some single serving meat loaf corn on the cob and mash taters with gravy



Man that sounds good!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Did ya'll get any rain yet Labs



Not enough but weatherman says maybe tomorrow. What little we got has really help with the fires and the cooler weather hasn't hurt. 

A lot of areas maybe closed down for hunting season so I'm hopin that it'll just open up and rain  Only 26 days till elk season


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Man that sounds good!



Can't stick around to lomg but see you're goofin off so just had to say HIGH


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Keebs, you would love it here. Someday I'll introduce you to her.





Wycliff said:


> Well got a call from my sister, looks like they won't know anything till maybe Tuesday of next week. But I want to thank everyone for praying and hope ya'll continue. Her family has been through a lot this past year so hopefully everyones prayers will be answered


prayers continueing!


Jeff C. said:


> Called the wrecker service/shop about the camper, dude hasn't even found an axle yet.


 
I'm outta here!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting about that time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Getting about that time



Dang near time is right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, not looking good for my nephew. They are pretty sure its cancerous, doing a biopsy today to determine what kind of cancer it is. They believe its pretty aggressive but won't know for sure till after the biopsy.




Keep your thoughts positive Wy, did I mention I HATE cancer ?? Prayers are still being sent.





blood on the ground said:


> In some respects I probably didn't just gain the father of the year award but....
> The school principal just called me to inform me that my daughter has to serve 2 days in in school suspension for punching a guy in the face! After finding out the details... She was standing up for herself after this guy slammed her fingers in her locker....
> Schools and school policy is filled with a bunch of peace and love homos!!!
> I spoke with my girl... I told her she did exactly what I taught her to do... And if it happens again... Go for the Ol nadd punch as a finishing touch!!!





Attagal !!!




EE Dawn and I are keeping Ms Teresa in our continued thoughts and prayers brother. 





OT starts tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Apple wood smoke going on these burgers n dotdogs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep your thoughts positive Wy, did I mention I HATE cancer ?? Prayers are still being sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loan me a dolla!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Apple wood smoke going on these burgers n dotdogs!



smells good


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Fixing to get into a Lil 12 yr old....cheap stuff!

Saw a bottle of Scotch at the likker sto for $199.00!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Good eats.....I'm stuffed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff, where are ya'll ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

DeLand, Fl.....about 25 miles west of Daytona.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

I can be at Daytona or New Smyrna beach, either one, in about 30-35 minutes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> DeLand, Fl.....about 25 miles west of Daytona.





10-4, for some reason I thought ya'll were with the Hornetzz.


You renting a house ??  Any word on axle/hub etc ??

I know Northern Hydraulics sales axles, if there's one close by .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, for some reason I thought ya'll were with the Hornetzz.
> 
> 
> You renting a house ??  Any word on axle/hub etc ??
> ...



I was sposed to be with the Hornets, until we broke down and had no camper. 

We were sitting there at the shop discussing just going home and I told MizT, "let's just go to grandpas in Florida" 

She called him to make sure no one was here and we left out of that shop. 

Hoping to pick it up on the way back home next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

I talked to the shop owner today, he said he'd call me Monday. Didn't sound like he had even looked for an axle yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2015)

I ate too much!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I talked to the shop owner today, he said he'd call me Monday. Didn't sound like he had even looked for an axle yet.




Monday's Labor Day, you can forget that . .


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning everybuddy!
G must be sleeping late
Trying to remember how to make coffee, I always fill up here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning Cramer, GW be hiney draggin this moanin.


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning Quack - You bout done ain't ya?
Good to see you in the same time frame


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2015)

going to see my grandbaby this morning - do a little spoiling


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2015)

need some coffee - mine is full of grounds


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2015)

allergy meds made me sleepy


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2015)

^^^that thing got a hemi in it?^^^
Thanks for the coffee G -
EE must have ordered some birthday whoopins and slept in
talk  about some hiney draggin - with a sore hiney


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2015)

cramer said:


> ^^^that thing got a hemi in it?^^^
> Thanks for the coffee G -
> EE must have ordered some birthday whoopins and slept in
> talk  about some hiney draggin - with a sore hiney



It will produce coffee that will rev up your engine.  

EE is in Tejas with his cutee who had surgery this past week.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2015)

Good moanin, I'z hera


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning....sun is shining again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning....sun is shining again!



'Tis true chief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mornin. It's Georgia football game day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning gobbling.

I see Mrs hornet down there, morning to you and Mr hornet22. Wish we were there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. It's Georgia football game day.



 No cable or satellite here, unless its on network TV I won't get to see it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2015)

Reckon I'll go wake MizT and jag up, see what they want to do today.Might take a boat ride on the St. Johns river today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. It's Georgia football game day.



which high school did they schedule?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I'll take a look at the bottom side of my food plots today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2015)

Game is on SEC network. I'll just walk around the camp till I hear it. Then politely introduce myself.
Gonna check out the Shag Festival/craft festival and see if I can spend some $.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. It's Georgia football game day.




Pfffffffffffffffffft.




gobbleinwoods said:


> which high school did they schedule?





Louisana-Monroe . . .  However Terry Bradshaw did qb there about 50 yrs ago..

LM gotta play uga, Bamma, and GSU their first 3 games, that oughta pay for their injuries . .



Good night/day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Another day at the beach, salvaging this Lil vacation to some degree. Watching Auburn-Louisville game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

Time to ger 'er started, night # 5, only 8 mo to go !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2015)

Got it whipped now Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2015)

Waiting on the Bama-Wisconsin game!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

Got all the decent games TiVoed, mebbe I'll get to watch them one day . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2015)

Jeff Tractor Supply has trailer axles, and parts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

wake UPPPPPP !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Everyday is Labor Day in China . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Shut the entire mining operation down last night, won't start back til either Tuesday night, or Wed morning.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm up!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Hiya kmac !!  you shooting dubs today ??


----------



## cramer (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning Quack and Kmc
Coffee man is late again


----------



## cramer (Sep 6, 2015)

I gots more grounds in my coffee again
Going back to see the grandbaby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2015)

cramer said:


> I gots more grounds in my coffee again
> Going back to see the grandbaby



teeth filter grounds but then what do you do with them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff Tractor Supply has trailer axles, and parts



10-4, I've seen several locations online that have axels  and all the parts necessary to replace it. The exact length/width for camper might be off a tad, but that can be solved also, even if you have to shorten or extend it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> teeth filter grounds but then what do you do with them?




Morning.....I just chew them up, just like I do with chocolate covered coffee beans!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Well...3 days in a row to beach, think we'll do a boat ride today.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2015)

We got puppies!!!!

The 1st 2 did not survive.  She has 4 that seem to be doing really well. I got one tired mama dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> We got puppies!!!!
> 
> The 1st 2 did not survive.  She has 4 that seem to be doing really well. I got one tired mama dog.



Sorry the 1st didn't survive, glad the others are doing well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Decided to take the boat out today. We put the Bimini top on her for some shade if necessary, glad we did. Went for about a 4 hr outing on the St Johns river to Lake Beresford. Eased around on it, sometimes just drift in the wind, and took a swim to cool down. Had some BBQ pork sammiches that I had smoked at home. Overall a nice outing in contrast to the beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Hope all is well with the Hornets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Night #6, only 7 mo to go !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Night #6, only 7 mo to go !!!!



Approaching the summit, Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Approaching the summit, Quackbro!





I'm gonna be Jag rich !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna be Jag rich !!



Speaking of Jag rich, he's got 75 cents in change he picked up here and there on this trip. He told me last night about 3-4 times he has a thousand bucks. I told him to bring it to me and I'd count it for him. I told him it wasn't 1000 bucks, but 75 cents. He said, "oh, its only 75 cents, not 1000?" 

I said," yep, only 75 cents." He said, " how much is it worth?" I said,"not a thousand."

He walked off into another room and came back a few minutes later and said, "its worth at least a 100 bucks though."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of Jag rich, he's got 75 cents in change he picked up here and there on this trip. He told me last night about 3-4 times he has a thousand bucks. I told him to bring it to me and I'd count it for him. I told him it wasn't 1000 bucks, but 75 cents. He said, "oh, its only 75 cents, not 1000?"
> 
> I said," yep, only 75 cents." He said, " how much is it worth?" I said,"not a thousand."
> 
> He walked off into another room and came back a few minutes later and said, "its worth at least a 100 bucks though."



It is in 1922 dollars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is in 1922 dollars.



Just got back from conveinent store and auto parts store. Jag wanted to come in convenient store, but I told him to stay in car. He asked me to look on the floor for a penny. Just so happens I see one on the floor at the counter, so I pick it up for him.

Then, as we are driving out of the parking lot he's looking out the window at the ground and saw another one. I had to back up and let him go get it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of Jag rich, he's got 75 cents in change he picked up here and there on this trip. He told me last night about 3-4 times he has a thousand bucks. I told him to bring it to me and I'd count it for him. I told him it wasn't 1000 bucks, but 75 cents. He said, "oh, its only 75 cents, not 1000?"
> 
> I said," yep, only 75 cents." He said, " how much is it worth?" I said,"not a thousand."
> 
> He walked off into another room and came back a few minutes later and said, "its worth at least a 100 bucks though."





That boy . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That boy . . .



Oh, almost forgot.....when we were at the auto parts store, He found a penny right in front of the doors on the way in. Then, I'm standing in line waiting to pay for wiper blades and he comes in from parking lot with a little bitty copper electrical connector, said it was worth 3 cents. I said, no its not, not as big as a penny. I ring up at one counter and there was a young girl at other counter, he traded the connector to her for a penny and he gave her hug!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got back from conveinent store and auto parts store. Jag wanted to come in convenient store, but I told him to stay in car. He asked me to look on the floor for a penny. Just so happens I see one on the floor at the counter, so I pick it up for him.
> 
> Then, as we are driving out of the parking lot he's looking out the window at the ground and saw another one. I had to back up and let him go get it.



Oh my, Cody has bout a million on the desk in the BullDawg room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my, Cody has bout a million on the desk in the BullDawg room.



Wish they were worth a dolla!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish they were worth a dolla!



My mama always said, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2015)

Had me a good shower with no soft water. Gonna get the old camper unpacked in the marrow. It was a good un, but will be happy to back the new one in and open the door. Push some buttons and she's good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Jag's on a roll today !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Just me, CMC and the cat.  Sure is quiet out here with no equipment, pumps, motors running. 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

I've labored all morning for this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Morning GW, what's the plans for today ???  I'm ready fo some time off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just me, CMC and the cat.  Sure is quiet out here with no equipment, pumps, motors running.
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ . .



wake up Quack it is almost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

howanhalf to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey GW, have you posted the W/L on the picks yet ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey GW, have you posted the W/L on the picks yet ??



game tonight so no.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> game tonight so no.



but the spreadsheet is made so it won't take too long once I get to it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> game tonight so no.





gobbleinwoods said:


> but the spreadsheet is made so it won't take too long once I get to it.





10-4, my bad.  Forgot about that one. 'Preciate you and Pookie handling this again !! 



Good day all, I'm 'bout outta hera !!


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee G
Now I'm ready for whatever comes my way
coffee and banana aerobics


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2015)

mebbe scratch up a few dove in this clearcut before a hopefully mediocre field shoot this evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mebbe scratch up a few dove in this clearcut before a hopefully mediocre field shoot this evenin



I know where there's plenty of seagulls and the occasional pelican.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> Thanks for the coffee G
> Now I'm ready for whatever comes my way
> coffee and banana aerobics



Got my aerobics in this morning after walking into a spider web in the woods.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of Jag rich, he's got 75 cents in change he picked up here and there on this trip. He told me last night about 3-4 times he has a thousand bucks. I told him to bring it to me and I'd count it for him. I told him it wasn't 1000 bucks, but 75 cents. He said, "oh, its only 75 cents, not 1000?"
> 
> I said," yep, only 75 cents." He said, " how much is it worth?" I said,"not a thousand."
> 
> He walked off into another room and came back a few minutes later and said, "its worth at least a 100 bucks though."







Jeff C. said:


> Just got back from conveinent store and auto parts store. Jag wanted to come in convenient store, but I told him to stay in car. He asked me to look on the floor for a penny. Just so happens I see one on the floor at the counter, so I pick it up for him.
> 
> Then, as we are driving out of the parking lot he's looking out the window at the ground and saw another one. I had to back up and let him go get it.



  



Jeff C. said:


> Oh, almost forgot.....when we were at the auto parts store, He found a penny right in front of the doors on the way in. Then, I'm standing in line waiting to pay for wiper blades and he comes in from parking lot with a little bitty copper electrical connector, said it was worth 3 cents. I said, no its not, not as big as a penny. I ring up at one counter and there was a young girl at other counter, he traded the connector to her for a penny and he gave her hug!



 Jag got smooth moves! 




I forgot to tell you what my nephew did to my sis's car. He found a tire iron & stuck it up under the car so my sis couldn't see it & when she backed up it nearly caused some damage to her car. She said he will sometimes find huge rocks & stick them behind her rear tires & she won't see them. When she backs up it makes the car rise & fall with a bump. He just sits in the backseat giggling while his mom freaks out!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2015)

Jasper & pups are doing well. Looks like we have 3 males & 1 female. Late last night she had another one but it did not make it either. She had 7 in all but only 4 survived.


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2015)

Cute puppies - 
Thanks for posting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

cute pups crickett


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

Them some fine looking pup Cricket.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> Cute puppies -
> Thanks for posting



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> cute pups crickett





KyDawg said:


> Them some fine looking pup Cricket.



Thanks yall! My daughter is so excited. She wants to keep all 4 but we will probably only keep one. We got homes for the other 3 already. They won't go anywhere for 8 - 9 weeks though. Hope she don't get too attached to them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Jag got smooth moves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Good Lawd....that sounds like something Jag would've done when he was young!



Crickett said:


> Jasper & pups are doing well. Looks like we have 3 males & 1 female. Late last night she had another one but it did not make it either. She had 7 in all but only 4 survived.



Good lookin pups!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh well, no progress on the camper. Owner of the shop was out on the tractor work in his food plots when I called.

Anyway, reckon I'll head home and will just have to go back to get it. Was hoping to swing through there and pick it up on the way home. That would've added an hour to my trip, now it'll be a 6 hour round trip to go back and get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, no progress on the camper. Owner of the shop was out on the tractor work in his food plots when I called.
> 
> Anyway, reckon I'll head home and will just have to go back to get it. Was hoping to swing through there and pick it up on the way home. That would've added an hour to my trip, now it'll be a 6 hour round trip to go back and get it.



So either he has all the money he needs or doesn't have the axle yet.   Either way sorry it isn't ready for you Chief.

Been a busy and productive day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Night #7, six mo to go . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So either he has all the money he needs or doesn't have the axle yet.   Either way sorry it isn't ready for you Chief.
> 
> Been a busy and productive day.



Both i think, but positive he doesn't have an axle yet! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Night #7, six mo to go . .



Summit tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Dang, just calculated last weeks and this weeks time card.

73 1/2 hrs last week, 92 1/2 this week.


Obama's gonna rape me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Saw a nice 8ptr standing on the side of the road while driving to Deepstep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's a good oldie to get ya work week started !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

werd Quackbro!!! man its been a screwed up night so far!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Hate it for ya Blood, we're down, haven't done a thing in 2 1/2 nights.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate it for ya Blood, we're down, haven't done a thing in 2 1/2 nights.



Seen a cut corners field close to the house Sunday, doves everywhere and not a hunter in sight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

Time to eat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, just calculated last weeks and this weeks time card.
> 
> 73 1/2 hrs last week, 92 1/2 this week.
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> Time to eat!



hoq, don't forget to add extra for using your personal vehicle the other night.

bog, time to eat b'fast at my house.

Well for a vaca day yesterday I sure stayed busy around here spraying chemicals, fixing a new stand, mowing grass, killing fire ants, and so forth.

Well the coffee is hot and ready for the early birds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Seen a cut corners field close to the house Sunday, doves everywhere and not a hunter in sight!




Choot 'em !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq, don't forget to add extra for using your personal vehicle the other night.
> 
> bog, time to eat b'fast at my house.
> 
> ...





Morning GW, don't worry I charged 1hr OT for driving 20 miles.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

GW done got the cawfee hot an ready!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

GW been busy this morning, he's got all of last weeks picks figured too !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW been busy this morning, he's got all of last weeks picks figured too !!



I cheated.   Predicted the outcome of last night's game and went ahead and totaled them yesterday.   Luckily the outcome was what I guessed would happen.   All I had to do was put the totals from the spread sheet to a word doc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I cheated.   Predicted the outcome of last night's game and went ahead and totaled them yesterday.   Luckily the outcome was what I guessed would happen.   All I had to do was put the totals from the spread sheet to a word doc.





Smart man !!! 'Preciate you doing it again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smart man !!! 'Preciate you doing it again.



How else am I going to win?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How else am I going to win?





I just want Pookie's jerky and KyDawg's ham, you can have the rest !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Good night/day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Morning....time to load up and head to the ponderosa!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Tuesday kids! 
Safe travels Jiff.... Where is the panderosa


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2015)

Morning, 92 hours?? Dang Quackbrohole, you too old to be working that hard.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning....time to load up and head to the ponderosa!


 


blood on the ground said:


> Happy Tuesday kids!
> Safe travels Jiff.... Where is the panderosa


 you really wanna know?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, 92 hours?? Dang Quackbrohole, you too old to be working that hard.


 Some folks *really* work..........


Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2015)

Mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you really wanna know?
> 
> Some folks *really* work..........
> 
> ...


Morning Keebsy.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


Me too


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


 I know what ya mean, I put up 2 batches of pear relish this weekend, had the granboy just one night and Miami neighbors up for the weekend.


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebsy.
> 
> 
> Me too


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Mannn.....this place was really bizzy today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Get home and stoopid modem is bad, havin to use phone hot spot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Bout that time ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout that time ...



Down the other side!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2015)

Afternoon, got some good news today!!!!!!! My nephew does not have cancer just a really bad infection on his bone. So again thanks for all the prayers


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2015)

Back on nights for a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got some good news today!!!!!!! My nephew does not have cancer just a really bad infection on his bone. So again thanks for all the prayers



Mannn, that's awesome news, Wybro!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannn, that's awesome news, Wybro!



Yes it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got some good news today!!!!!!! My nephew does not have cancer just a really bad infection on his bone. So again thanks for all the prayers





Whooooooooooooooot !!! 



Best news I've heard in AWHILE !!!  Thank ya Lawd !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Quack, I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders


----------



## Crickett (Sep 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got some good news today!!!!!!! My nephew does not have cancer just a really bad infection on his bone. So again thanks for all the prayers


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2015)

That's good stuff WCbro...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Cmoan 7am Monday mornin... I get a day off !! 

Get to spend that day off at the doctors office.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 8, 2015)

It'll be here before you know it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It'll be here before you know it





Man I hope so.  New/old guy started training today, he's worked up here before, so hopefully we can turn 'em loose shortly.  Other co-worker is going out Oct 7th for heart surgery, so it's gonna start all over again.  Hope to get the rest of my vacation in before the end of the year.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

Time to eat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Power failure, grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

That sux, ya'll don't have a backup generator


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Sup fellas?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That sux, ya'll don't have a backup generator





Naw. Out of all the Sweco's and pumps and motors I've got, it only kicked off 3 tank agitators ???  Kicked off my blunger operators water supply, had to go pick him up and carry him down a muddy road to a impound to restart pump, stoopid thing's on automatic, but didn't come back on.

Kicked off my transportation pumps 10 miles from here and 4 agitators over there ??  Kinda weird ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Leftova meat loaf sammich, wife baked a turkey all night kinda like she does the hams, had a turkey sammich too. She sticks a onion up da turkeys butt, rubs a stick 'o butta on it and injects it with sumpin, dang good and moist bird.


Wy, you baked anymore hams ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Wonder if Blood's robbin the vending machines tonight...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaang, it's 3am, tonight's flying by !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup fellas?





Hiya Blood !!  How far are you from Hamburg ??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

No, haven't baked anymore yet, but did do a pork loin that way a little while back and it turned out great


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No, haven't baked anymore yet, but did do a pork loin that way a little while back and it turned out great





Only bad part is laying in bed smellin it all night !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoops, time for some 3am checks . . where's my pencil ??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

need to do one while I'm on night that way it'll be doe when I get up


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Blood !!  How far are you from Hamburg ??



About 2.5 hrs away


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Vending machines .... Are getting low! Pork skins and a mountain dew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Vending machines .... Are getting low! Pork skins and a mountain dew!





Shake dem 'chines Homerbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

I bet EE's sweety, Ms Teresa, is getting tired of EE getting up every morning at 5am to wash his sock...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^^^ Awwwwww HAIL !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

It's Boobs, er uh, I mean "Megs" birfday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet EE's sweety, Ms Teresa, is getting tired of EE getting up every morning at 5am to wash his sock...



Me no see EE in a long time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Me no see EE in a long time!





He bees in Texas with his galfriend, she's having some serious health problems.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Mmmmmmm, warmed up chocolate swirl hunnybun. How's that diet werkin for ya ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Bout time for the dreaded white screen, eyerectum I'll read a book . .


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

Gonna have to join ya'll at the vending machines


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2015)

See the nighttime crew has been on the treadmill.   

Well have some caffeine and fidget off some of those calories.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2015)

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee this morning as I need some for sure.

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Quack, Blood, Wycliff and Gobblin.  Teresa now knows that the night-shift bunch are a bunch of really good guys.  Heck, now she kids me about washing "a sock".  

I am back home now and have plenty of regular work to do for the next couple of weeks.  I had  the worst plane trip back from Houston to Atlanta yesterday as my knees were wedged against the seat in front of me and I didn't even have enough room to pass gas along the way either.  I flew on the same type plane to Houston (Boeing 717-200) originally and it had plenty of leg room BUT Delta has now starting moving the seats so close together in order to get a couple of more rows of seats in the same place as before.     Even on a much smaller plane flying from Atlanta back to Augusta, the leg room was great, plus I had a pretty lady sitting beside me too.  

I had a good visit to Texas and we are awaiting the results of the latest biopsy to find what type of cancer cells that Teresa has this time.  

Dang, over the last 7 years, she has has had three separate bouts with cancer and they all have been a different type of cancer cells, which is really strange.  Even after a lumpectomy, then a single mastectomy, then a complete mastectomy, she still has the cancer in her chest.  In performing this latest biopsy, the doctor had to drill a hole through her breastbone at a weird angle and then miss her aorta and some other vessels and then miss her lungs and get down deep enough to get some of the current cancer cells to do a lab analysis to determine what type it is this time.  They had to do all of that before deciding what form of treatment should be done this time.  Teresa is still waiting for the test results from the doctors but hopefully, she will find out maybe today. 

It never seems to make any sense why such bad things happen to such good people.

She did read some of your comments recently and asked me to let all of you know just how Thankful that she is for your Thoughts and Prayers too.

She also said that this place must be a magnet for crazy, wild, and funny people too.  Yep, that included me too !!!

And NO, she would NOT let me out of bed to do any early morning washing while I was in Texas either.  She said that early mornings are for taking care of more important business.  Well, who was I to argue with her !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome home brother !!  Tell Ms Teresa she's still in our thoughts and prayers !! 


Wybro got some good news about his nephew  !! 




Later guyz, time to do some ciphering and head to the house !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2015)

I hate computer issues.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

Good morning, just about time to get


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Morning folks.....wasn't expecting rain.

Continued thoughts and prayers for your Texas sweetie-Ms Teresa, EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks.....wasn't expecting rain.
> 
> Continued thoughts and prayers for your Texas sweetie-Ms Teresa, EE.



Miggy did a rain dance fer me yesterday! He's so sweet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Miggy did a rain dance fer me yesterday! He's so sweet!



Yeah I saw that, dang his and Jag's time then! 

Jag said he sent it up here from Florida yesterday as we returned home driving through it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I saw that, dang his and Jag's time then!
> 
> Jag said he sent it up here from Florida yesterday as we returned home driving through it.



LOL.... You got to love it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got some good news today!!!!!!! My nephew does not have cancer just a really bad infection on his bone. So again thanks for all the prayers


 Wondermusss!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Wondermusss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey erey buddy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

Where err body go?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

Mud


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

Well back to work...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Well back to work...


slow down, some of us have to wo........ uuuhh, talk to the boss first thing in the moanin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I just talked to Leroy! but he ain't gonna deliver our order, so I don't get to see him....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I just talked to Leroy! but he ain't gonna deliver our order, so I don't get to see him....



Tell him we said hey. He'll know what it means.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

By the way Keebs, your sunglasses are now safely parked in the Bulldawg Room along with Mz. V's kitchen knife and the 1.2 million $$ Jag left for Cody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> By the way Keebs, your sunglasses are now safely parked in the Bulldawg Room along with Mz. V's kitchen knife and the 1.2 million $$ Jag left for Cody.



 

No breakfast, so figgered I'd eat an early lunch......coupla BBQ sammiches!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell him we said hey. He'll know what it means.







Jeff C. said:


> No breakfast, so figgered I'd eat an early lunch......coupla BBQ sammiches!



I'm gettin hawngry myself.



Keebs said:


> slow down, some of us have to wo........ uuuhh, talk to the boss first thing in the moanin!



Gotta support my huntin and fishin addictions somehow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

The peanut butter crackers I ate earlier didn't last long. Gonna have to break into lunch a little early today myself. Pasta salik and a piece of fried cheekun.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell him we said hey. He'll know what it means.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> By the way Keebs, your sunglasses are now safely parked in the Bulldawg Room along with Mz. V's kitchen knife and the 1.2 million $$ Jag left for Cody.





Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm gettin hawngry myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta support my huntin and fishin addictions somehow.


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The peanut butter crackers I ate earlier didn't last long. Gonna have to break into lunch a little early today myself. Pasta salik and a piece of fried cheekun.


Trade ya......... ham sammich wiff pear relish smeared on it and tater chips too............ with chips on the side & H2O


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anybody watch Serena Williams duke it out with Venus Williams last night at the US Open It was AWESOME! Best tennis I've ever watched. I was pulling for Venus, but don't tell.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody watch Serena Williams duke it out with Venus Williams last night at the US Open It was AWESOME! Best tennis I've ever watched. I was pulling for Venus, but don't tell.



Um; no.

Hope this helps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Um; no.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you. You are always so helpful. Warms my heart.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a giver......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a lifer......


 wait, what?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thundering and light rain in the 30606.
I'm fixin to go to the 30680.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2015)

light rain in the 30046


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2015)

no rain in the 31750, headed to the almost 31079........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Thinkin about buying a small piece of property that adjoins mine out front on one side. 

It runs alongside mine for about 100 some odd feet then continues on inbetween two other properties for 300 more feet coming to point at the very end of it at a creek. The top end where it adjoins to mine is 50 ft wide and has road frontage. 

There's nothing I can really do with it  except maybe park something there. It can't be built on because it's too narrow and too close to setbacks of other property.

A sign was put on it today that it was going up for auction at the courthouse in November. I called and asked if I could pay the taxes and get it before the auction. I can do that, but I have to get the owner to sign a Quit Claim Deed over to me that I can file with the Tax Commissioner after paying the delinquent taxes, penalties, and interest. 

The total amount is $454.92 if I pay the delinquent taxes now before the auction. If I wait for the auction the starting bid is $600.00. The FMV and AMV is $600.00 for .24 acre. The 2015 taxes on it will be $9.08. 

Problem is, I don't know what I'm going to do with it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about buying a small piece of property that adjoins mine out front on one side.
> 
> It runs alongside mine for about 100 some odd feet then continues on inbetween two other properties for 300 more feet coming to point at the very end of it at a creek. The top end where it adjoins to mine is 50 ft wide and has road frontage.
> 
> ...





Buy it Jeff, what's another .24 acres of grass to cut ??



1.5" of rain here yesterday.


Night #9 !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buy it Jeff, what's another .24 acres of grass to cut ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bout got it whooped, Quackbro! 

Neighbor on one side maintains the long skinny part. The piece up by my property and road I back the bushog up in there about twice a year. It's got pine trees on either side of it so not much grows. It actually has gravel poured in it like a driveway too. Sometimes I just walk in there and spray it with roundup. It doesn't grow much being shaded on two sides.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You bout got it whooped, Quackbro!
> 
> Neighbor on one side maintains the long skinny part. The piece up by my property and road I back the bushog up in there about twice a year. It's got pine trees on either side of it so not much grows. It actually has gravel poured in it like a driveway too. Sometimes I just walk in there and spray it with roundup. It doesn't grow much being shaded on two sides.




Split the cost with your neighbor ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Just heard from the shop in Metter where my camper is. Sounds like he is going to have it done soon. Some guy he knows made an axle for it for $125.00, and he had a hub too. He's got to buy a wheel for it and said he had a tire. He said it would only be about 1.5 hr of labor.

I believe I'm going to get off reasonably.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Split the cost with your neighbor ??



He don't want it. All three of us that adjoin it were sent a letter about 5 yrs ago inquiring as to whether we wanted to buy it. None of responded and the dude that owns it was paying the taxes, but he didn't want it either. He finally just said "I ain't paying the taxes on it no more". 

The tax bill would be $254 bucks with penalties and interest, but there is an attorney fee of $200.00 added now that it has gone into delinquency.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He don't want it. All three of us that adjoin it were sent a letter about 5 yrs ago inquiring as to whether we wanted to buy it. None of responded and the dude that owns it was paying the taxes, but he didn't want it either. He finally just said "I ain't paying the taxes on it no more".
> 
> The tax bill would be $254 bucks with penalties and interest, but there is an attorney fee of $200.00 added now that it has gone into delinquency.



What do they do if there are no bids at $600 at auction?  Drop the opening bid?  To what I wonder.   Never been to an auction for delinquent taxes and who would want that 30foot wide strip except properties adjoining it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What do they do if there are no bids at $600 at auction?  Drop the opening bid?  To what I wonder.   Never been to an auction for delinquent taxes and who would want that 30foot wide strip except properties adjoining it.



Not sure gobblein, never been to one either. I don't see where anyone would want it besides the 3 of us that adjoin it. It's 50' wide for about the first 100 foot or so, then tapers down for the next 300 ft to the point. 

I reckon I could sit on a 5 gal bucket with a cane pole and fish at the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2015)

Jag got a Rooster while down in Florduh!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

Evening, that rooster should be pretty easy to take care of


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Dang sleep monsta wanting to jump on me early tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm, fried poke chops, fresh peas n okra, mac n cheezzzzze !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, fried poke chops, fresh peas n okra, mac n cheezzzzze !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 849362



Looks delicious Quackbro!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks good Quack. Be sure to save some for CMC.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Looks good Quack. Be sure to save some for CMC.





He gets the bonezzzz !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 9, 2015)

Neighbor made me a plate of Low country boil to bring to work, didn't last long enough to get pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Neighbor made me a plate of Low country boil to bring to work, didn't last long enough to get pics





Wife and I do a LCB 'bout once a month, I've got it down where's there's just enough for 2 of us without much leftovas.  We like ours spicy HAWT !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Double stack from Wendy's...... That'll make a stank pickle!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, that rooster should be pretty easy to take care of



Gonna get him some hens next time we down there, so he'll have sumpin to crow bout! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, fried poke chops, fresh peas n okra, mac n cheezzzzze !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 849362



Lookin good yeah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Whatchu doin up Chiefbro ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu doin up Chiefbro ??



Had to buy a new modem and the dadgum thing was givin me fits. Been on da phone with at&t tech support for dang near 2 hours getting it to work. Accidentally hung up on first sweet talkin gal named 'Heather' 

Then, had to start over with second sweet talkin gal named 'Rena' 

Almost fergot what we were on the phone about!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to buy a new modem and the dadgum thing was givin me fits. Been on da phone with at&t tech support for dang near 2 hours getting it to work. Accidentally hung up on first sweet talkin gal named 'Heather'
> 
> Then, had to start over with second sweet talkin gal named 'Rena'
> 
> Almost fergot what we were on the phone about!



Shoot.... You should give Jake from state farm a call


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Glad my compooter is slow as ice meltin in the Antarctic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Shoot.... You should give Jake from state farm a call



No like Jake...he wears Khaki's, and sounds hideous!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

I really wasn't havin trouble with it, but they didn know that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Now that they know my user name and password they probly readin this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Quackbro, I had a fried pokechop, blackeyed peas, sauteed cabbage, cone on da cobb, sliced maters and onions, pickled jalapeno, pickled okry, and cone bread for supper tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

I'mon call it a night I reckon. Yall have a goodun Homerbro, Quackbro, and Wybro if your werkin tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon call it a night I reckon. Yall have a goodun Homerbro, Quackbro, and Wybro if your werkin tonight!



See ya Jiff!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

W'll daggum!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to buy a new modem and the dadgum thing was givin me fits. Been on da phone with at&t tech support for dang near 2 hours getting it to work. Accidentally hung up on first sweet talkin gal named 'Heather'
> 
> Then, had to start over with second sweet talkin gal named 'Rena'
> 
> Almost fergot what we were on the phone about!





Chiefbro been phone stawkin hawt sounding tech support gals !!!  Prolly looked like this . . 








Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, I had a fried pokechop, blackeyed peas, sauteed cabbage, cone on da cobb, sliced maters and onions, pickled jalapeno, pickled okry, and cone bread for supper tonight!





Daaaaaaaang, sounds awesome !!  




blood on the ground said:


> W'll daggum!





Betcha Wybro's droolin on hisself right about now, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Actually having to work tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Actually having to work tonight



Your turn ta clean da bafrooms?

You going bow hunting this weekend?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes and no, gave my bow to my cousin last year, he isn't allowed to hunt with a firearm so I told him to use it


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Yous a good cousin ashbro !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

It's fixin to get rough up in hera !!  Look at middle Ga radar, it's just about on top of us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Wybro's cuz is a felon !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro's cuz is a felon !!!




Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep





Kinda hard to rob a likker sto with a bow . . 



Wife's gotta nephew doing life for accessory to murder, dope deal went bad, he was the driver. 


Always knew that kid was headed for trouble.


All's he had to do was graduate college and he would of inherited a million dolla trust fund.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

hdm03 will be very proud of me, I gave some very helpful advice on the "Big and J" thread in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Getting close to EE's dreaded white screen . . guess I'll read a book.


If ya'll like reading, and like mystery, adventure etc novels, read Lee Childs, "Jack Reacher" series, they're all GOOD !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

He thought he could sale drugs for a living and get away with it, but the ATF had other ideas so needless to say they won.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

I have liked all of the Jack Reacher books that I've read


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

GW in da housssssssssse !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I am glad to see all the band got back together for at least one night this week.   At least two of you ate good.    The white screen got me first thing this morning so I did some huntandpeek on the 'puter for work while EE was doing his TX laundry.   BTW welcome back EE and hoping the news for your sweetie is good news when it comes back.   

There is a fresh pot of coffee just made, any takers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

EE in da housssssssse !! 



No thanks on the coffee GW.



First idiot that axed a stoopid question in the meeting this morning is gonna get 5 upside his head, I'm ready to go HOME !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I am glad to see all the band got back together for at least one night this week.   At least two of you ate good.    The white screen got me first thing this morning so I did some huntandpeek on the 'puter for work while EE was doing his TX laundry.   BTW welcome back EE and hoping the news for your sweetie is good news when it comes back.
> 
> There is a fresh pot of coffee just made, any takers?




Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee this morning and extra THANKS for your thoughts for Teresa too.  I slept a couple of extra winks this morning and looked at the weather radar.  The dang local weatherman said there would be no rain until around 2-3 pm today.  HE BE NUTS TOO !!!!!!!  I need a job like his....where else can you be wrong at least half the time and STILL have a job ?????  

I've got work to do this morning and I can't do it with rain in the area.

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, BOG, Wycliff, and Gobblin.  I read back and found that you night shift guys surely have been eating good lately.  

I also saw that Quack likes to frequently cook a LCB that is HAWT and Spicy.....Yep, just like his wife !!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Morning everybody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Later ya'll, headed to Deepstep for a anudder STOOPID meeting, (30 mo minutes of OT)  hehe


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Moanin youngins....gotta get Jag to work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Haaaay! 
The neighbor just gave me an old John boat!!! How cool is that! Sucker looks almost New!!! Said he ain't used it in a long time so he thought he would ggive it to someone that would!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2015)

Very cool; BOG!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2015)

Howdy folks, just passin` through. My regards.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure gobblein, never been to one either. I don't see where anyone would want it besides the 3 of us that adjoin it. It's 50' wide for about the first 100 foot or so, then tapers down for the next 300 ft to the point.
> 
> _*I reckon I could sit on a 5 gal bucket with a cane pole and fish at the creek.*_


 That's what I was thinking!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag got a Rooster while down in Florduh!


 easy keeper right there!  I know where a bigger one is if he's interested!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just passin` through. My regards.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 10, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy. Just a quick drive by, gotta get some work done.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey y'all! 




Jeff C. said:


> Jag got a Rooster while down in Florduh!




I like that rooster! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just passin` through. My regards.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy. Just a quick drive by, gotta get some work done.


     


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's what I was thinking!
> 
> easy keeper right there!  I know where a bigger one is if he's interested!



Where? 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes'm we do too.....he's a cockadoodledont!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just passin` through. My regards.



Howdy stranger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Can't connect to my network on laptop or phone. It was working on the laptop last night and this morning. Didn't try the phone last night, but it couldn't access it this morning. Now neither one of them will.

But, my PC is online.  

Got a Dr. appt this afternoon too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Holler at yall later!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



I LOL'ed all ova as I was typing it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where?
> Yes'm we do too.....he's a cockadoodledont!


Duhhhh......... home of the Wild Chickens!  I'll try to get a pic of it for you!


Jeff C. said:


> Can't connect to my network on laptop or phone. It was working on the laptop last night and this morning. Didn't try the phone last night, but it couldn't access it this morning. Now neither one of them will.
> 
> But, my PC is online.
> 
> Got a Dr. appt this afternoon too!





Workin2Hunt said:


> I LOL'ed all ova as I was typing it.


just like I did reading it........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't connect to my network on laptop or phone. It was working on the laptop last night and this morning. Didn't try the phone last night, but it couldn't access it this morning. Now neither one of them will.
> 
> But, my PC is online.
> 
> Got a Dr. appt this afternoon too!



Got the same problem. I can't connect on my PC or laptop. Only my phone. Haven't used the desktop in over a year. Now the laptop won't connect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Did Dr office six!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

gotta go get an estimate on getting my car fixed where that coyote ran into me. My brother backed into the back of it after Mama's service and mess it up, so getting an estimate for that too. My poor car.


See ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the same problem. I can't connect on my PC or laptop. Only my phone. Haven't used the desktop in over a year. Now the laptop won't connect.



I think its something in the settings of Network and sharing.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Did Dr office six!


 say whut?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> gotta go get an estimate on getting my car fixed where that coyote ran into me. My brother backed into the back of it after Mama's service and mess it up, so getting an estimate for that too. My poor car.
> 
> 
> See ya'll.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2015)

like Nic just passing through.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> like Nic just passing through.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Night #10, I think I see a lil light at the end of the tunnel !!! 



Choo choo twain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Evening children.... Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> say whut?



I hear ya!! 

Dis Dr. office sux!

Better? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> like Nic just passing through.



Keep on Truckin!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Night #10, I think I see a lil light at the end of the tunnel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Choo choo twain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2015)

home at the 30055 and the lightening and rain is intense.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!!
> 
> Dis Dr. office sux!
> 
> ...






Yeahhhhhh baybay !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

What all to plant in a winter garden ???  


Never had a fall/winter garden befo.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Evening folks, last one I hope


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

I loved my Squeak, but please mama come get these two. Don't need to raise another one. She got one, but the other is still screaming. I can't stand it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

Might get old Squeak s cage out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might get old Squeak s cage out.





How do ya'll keep ending up with all the baybay squirrels??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey y'all. Been busy at work.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Mrs. Htutu = squirrel whisperer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do ya'll keep ending up with all the baybay squirrels??



We have a million old oak trees. This mama decided the roof of the pool house was an ideal nest area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I loved my Squeak, but please mama come get these two. Don't need to raise another one. She got one, but the other is still screaming. I can't stand it.



You can have them rascals....they will eventually bite the devil out of you!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. Been busy at work.



Mud? 



Wycliff said:


> Mrs. Htutu = squirrel whisperer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

She got both babies. Thank the Lawd. I aint got time for dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She got both babies. Thank the Lawd. I aint got time for dat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Ain't funny. Dad gum it, I was not gonna let that baby stay out in this storm. Crazy aint it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Had to call AT&T tech support again today, lost all internet at the house this time. He ran a line test and at first it looked good and could see the modem, but then he lost it. Sending a tech out here tomorrow..... thinks it's in the line to my house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ain't funny. Dad gum it, I was not gonna let that baby stay out in this storm. Crazy aint it.



Yeah, we rescued some lil flyin squirrels here one year way back. Didn't even know I had them around here until I found a couple layin on the driveway barely squeakin. They was itty bitty thangs. One died purty quick, the other one made it about 6 mos and just mysteriously died on us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to call AT&T tech support again today, lost all internet at the house this time. He ran a line test and at first it looked good and could see the modem, but then he lost it. Sending a tech out here tomorrow..... thinks it's in the line to my house.



They gonna charge you? If it's like here, they will change you out the wing wang if they have to come in your house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gonna charge you? If it's like here, they will change you out the wing wang if they have to come in your house.



Nah...everytime they've been here the issue was outside. One time they sent me a bill for $99.00 and I disputed it because of the issue and they took it off my bill. it's always been their eqpt. or line into my home that was the issue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

My modem isn't even indicating internet now. It was earlier when I was on the phone with tech support when he lost sight of my modem.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to call AT&T tech support again today, lost all internet at the house this time. He ran a line test and at first it looked good and could see the modem, but then he lost it. Sending a tech out here tomorrow..... thinks it's in the line to my house.





New computer is nothing but a headache, wish I had my 10yr old Vista system back.  I lose the internet constantly, it's always rebooting the ethernet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She got both babies. Thank the Lawd. I aint got time for dat.


Baby hater!



Hooked On Quack said:


> New computer is nothing but a headache, wish I had my 10yr old Vista system back.  I lose the internet constantly, it's always rebooting the ethernet.


Werd Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Evening Bogbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> New computer is nothing but a headache, wish I had my 10yr old Vista system back.  I lose the internet constantly, it's always rebooting the ethernet.



Gettin ready to buy a new PC, mainly for MizT, but I'll use it also. I'm not getting Windows 8 though, going with 7 Pro with the 8 license agreement. Might not ever install it though.

Bout time to turn thisun off, using up my data connecting from my phone's hot spot.

Yall knock it out, Quack, Homer, and Wy if you are workin tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Evening Bog


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 10, 2015)

Night Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Later Chief !!  Reckon I'll see if Jack Reacher gets out of yet another predicament . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

Leftovas tonight, fried poke chopz, fried salmon patties, butta beans and okra, mac n cheese, smashed taters. 


Oreo's with peanut butta smeared on top for dessert.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm ready for a Vodka and a splash of cranberry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for a Vodka and a splash of cranberry





I'd kill for a good strong dranky drank, been 11 days.  One beer on the drive home ain't cuttin it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

My nephew got his Kershaw taken away from him at the airport, 'bout broke his heart. Thought they'd quit making that model, but just found 'em at Cabelas !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2015)

cube steak, gravy, rice, and carrots


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy FRIDAY to you Quack, BOG, and Wycliff.

Bout time for Gobblin to show up driving that big coffee truck this morning as I need some really bad.  Didn't get much sleep during the night due to a possum at 2 AM that was the biggest that I have ever seen.  I think that you could have put a saddle on that joker and rode it in the rodeo.  That sucker must have been mad at something because it made so much noise, it woke me up and I was outside with two flashlights and the sensor light was shining brightly as well.  I was going to smack that dang ugly thing up beside the head and speed it up somewhat but finally, it disappeared and took off to some other place for the rest of the night.

PS:  I thought about sending it to Mrs H address so that he could be a "big brother" to her little squirrels !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2015)

Ain't got time for squirrels to raise.     Too little meat for the effort.

hoq here is a teaser





Well I've made it to the end of another brutal week at work and wondering if it is worth the effort but then I remember that I like to eat.   And coffee is about $6 a pound and can't do without that so


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

happy deera seazon eve!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Gmornin GW and EE !!  3 mo nights, off one day then back at it...


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gmornin GW and EE !!  3 mo nights, off one day then back at it...



Chaching, Quack gonna need a armed guard to cash his check


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gmornin GW and EE !!  3 mo nights, off one day then back at it...




Quack, I told Teresa that you were on your 9th straight day yesterday and she said that you would probably have about 5 days off after completing these 13 days straight and I agreed with her NOT KNOWING that you will only have one day off instead.   Heck, Ms Dawn probably doesn't even recognize you as she only sees you once in a while these days.   





Wycliff said:


> Chaching, Quack gonna need a armed guard to cash his check



I will be glad to escort him to the bank and help to guard him and all of that cash with my 4 Glocks (of course for a nominal fee).  


Heck, Quack is the only person that I know that will probably have to have an Armored Car in his funeral procession.  I heard through the grapevine that he is draining his swimming pool and starting to fill it up with "cold cash" U.S. Dollars instead !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chaching, Quack gonna need a armed guard to cash his check





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I told Teresa that you were on your 9th straight day yesterday and she said that you would probably have about 5 days off after completing these 13 days straight and I agreed with her NOT KNOWING that you will only have one day off instead.   Heck, Ms Dawn probably doesn't even recognize you as she only sees you once in a while these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man ya'll I'm tired, with no end in sight.  Only reason I'm off Monday I've GOT to go to the doctor to get my prescriptions refilled.  Gonna be like this til first of the year. Don't know if I'm going to get all my vacation in.



Later guys, have a good Friday and a great weekend !!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 11, 2015)

Ttyl I'm outta here


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

morning folks.....4 day weekend coming up for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Mornin youngins!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 11, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.



Mornin....you gonna werk today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Mud = works too much lately


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

GC day for the mudster


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

Not one word mentioned about deer season starting!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

Deer season starts tomorrow


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Deer season starts tomorrow



Way to go Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

My computor is acting up. Locking up and doing crazy things.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

Good job my friend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

It is too hot for deer season to start. There will be no deer season for me this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

Its been miserable hot outside lately.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Deer season starts tomorrow



Georgia is playing Vandy tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia is playing Vandy tomorrow.



Get back on the beach womanz !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia is playing Vandy tomorrow.



Ain't no feetball team except them boys that have  a Elephant and a Roll tide ........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't no feetball team except them boys that have  a Elephant and a Roll tide ........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia is playing Vandy tomorrow.



Falcons play the Eagles Monday night


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not one word mentioned about deer season starting!



No biggie.....deer season year round here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

LSU @ Miss St tomorrow night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



X2......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

AT&T tech runnin me a whole new line from a different source (pole) underground to my house.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> AT&T tech runnin me a whole new line from a different source (pole) underground to my house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Falcons play the Eagles Monday night





Jeff C. said:


> LSU @ Miss St tomorrow night!


 What time? What station? 
I love football season. Don't have to entertain guest. Just watch the game. 
Yes, I will have a full pool house tomorrow.


Jeff C. said:


> AT&T tech runnin me a whole new line from a different source (pole) underground to my house.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Deer season starts tomorrow



No deer season for me till after elk but only about 3 weeks more to wait   but then off to the mountains


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2015)

Can't stick around got to get busy and mow the yard for the last time this year then service and put the mower away. 

See ya later I'm out of here


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

You gonna put all of your lawn mowers away?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You gonna put all of your lawn mowers away?



Naw just one push and the rider the others are lawn orinaments


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 11, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Naw just one push and the rider the others are lawn orinaments



Opps forgot this one,  diconnect and then hook up the back blade and get ready for some snow this year


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time? What station?
> I love football season. Don't have to entertain guest. Just watch the game.
> Yes, I will have a full pool house tomorrow.



Weird time.....but it says 9:15pm eastern on ESPN.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Probly didn't even need this new modem I bought.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Probly didn't even need this new modem I bought.


bless your heart........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart........





It's the second time since I've lived in this house that this has happened and both times I bought a new modem.   

I'll hook my old one back up and take the new one back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Ms Htutu.....I reckon it isn't a weird time for that game considering they are in central time @ 8:15 pm.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2015)

^^^^^^All Hail!!




Jeff C. said:


> It's the second time since I've lived in this house that this has happened and both times I bought a new modem.
> 
> I'll hook my old one back up and take the new one back!


there ya go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^All Hail!!
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go!



Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Leftova fried poke chop, field peas with stewed tomatos, sauteed cabbage-onion-bacon, cone on the cobb, sliced maters, onions, pickle jalapeno peppa, pickled okry, and cone bread!

Bring it On!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Leftova fried poke chop, field peas with stewed tomatos, sauteed cabbage-onion-bacon, cone on the cobb, sliced maters, onions, pickle jalapeno peppa, pickled okry, and cone bread!
> 
> Bring it On!!!


Board meeting.......... did a subway platter, I doubled the innards with the roast beef, chips and splurged on a Mt. Dew!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ms Htutu.....I reckon it isn't a weird time for that game considering they are in central time @ 8:15 pm.





Jeff C. said:


> Leftova fried poke chop, field peas with stewed tomatos, sauteed cabbage-onion-bacon, cone on the cobb, sliced maters, onions, pickle jalapeno peppa, pickled okry, and cone bread!
> 
> Bring it On!!!


Yes, please. 



Keebs said:


> Board meeting.......... did a subway platter, I doubled the innards with the roast beef, chips and splurged on a Mt. Dew!




I don't think I can eat anymore of this pasta salik. I'm cutting the recipe in halfers next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

I bet you made enough for Jag didn ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Internet still not working. They're having trouble with it 2 miles from here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you made enough for Jag didn ya?


Why yes, yes I did. Took it to the beach wiff us and I'm STILL eatin on it. 


Jeff C. said:


> Internet still not working. They're having trouble with it 2 miles from here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Georgia is playing Vandy tomorrow.



Go Commodores!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Internet still not working. They're having trouble with it 2 miles from here.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why yes, yes I did. Took it to the beach wiff us and I'm STILL eatin on it.


goodlawd!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Go Commodores!!!!!!!!!


I love to hear them sing!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Go Commodores!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> I love to hear them sing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

30 more minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 more minutes



you suck


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

2.5 mo hours.....but i'll be off until wednesday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 30 more minutes



Me toooooooo!

Then gotta take my car for estimates. Honda place don't do body work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you suck


Play purdy now. 


hdm03 said:


> 2.5 mo hours.....but i'll be off until wednesday


you suck.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

easy buttercup......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> easy buttercup......






Ya'll have a good one. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

and Rise Up!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bye y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 11, 2015)

later Mud and MrsHawtnet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Night # 11 . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Night # 11 . .



Bout got'em Quackbro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout got'em Quackbro!!





I thank they 'bout got me Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Internet and WiFi finally up and running again. 

After 3 days of being on the phone with at&t tech support, a repairman at the house that ran me a new line from another pole to be buried underground in a few days, and after going and getting another brand new Modem/wireless router today and getting back on the phone with tech support to set it up....................finally!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thank they 'bout got me Chiefbro !!



What's your next stretch after that day off?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Still gotta box up the other new modem I bought that didn't work and take it back for a refund of $50.00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What's your next stretch after that day off?





Only 48hrs.  Time will start in October when co-worker goes out for heart surgery.




Don't run ova the new cable with the lawnmower . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2015)

Haaaay... 
I got the boys climber hung this afternoon... Excellent game trail, lots of deer sign, even got acorns dropping!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 48hrs.  Time will start in October when co-worker goes out for heart surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....I gotta remind Jag about that, glad you said something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay...
> I got the boys climber hung this afternoon... Excellent game trail, lots of deer sign, even got acorns dropping!





Live oaks are dropping like crazy here, haven't checked the white and red oaks, persimmons are starting to fall too.  I got a BUNCH of persimmon trees in bird field that are slap loaded down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

my water oaks are dropping too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

goooot  saturday morning to all the deer and bear hunters this morning.   be safe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Hiya GW !!! 'Bout got this 'un whupped !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning...good luck to the string and stik hunters, x2 on the safety!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Camos on , coffee in hand, now where's my gun....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Camos on , coffee in hand, now where's my gun....



Mines sittin out in da garage next to my ez chair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

Lost internet again!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 12, 2015)

I got up,  took a shower, got dressed, looked at weather.   Now I'm on the couch as to not disturb the wife any more. 
Try again tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I got up,  took a shower, got dressed, looked at weather.   Now I'm on the couch as to not disturb the wife any more.
> Try again tomorrow I guess.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't mind hunting in a light rain, but not a downpour!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't like shooting a wet bow. 
Seems the added water weight on the string and arrow makes for an altered flight path.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

How about that... I do have a heart!!! Passed on two little spotted fawns (covered with little white target dots) that  had a big momma!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

I need to go cut my grass now and then get ready to head up to the country to see if my property is still there.  I haven't seen it in the last three weeks.


OH, I HEARD THAT TODAY'S OPENING DAY OF ARCHERY HUNTING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE  TO LACK OF INTEREST !!!!!  HEY, THAT WORKS AS IT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME.    (I'll be glad to wait until October 17th and hunt with my "boom stick".


I'll check in again late this afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How about that... I do have a heart!!! Passed on two little spotted fawns (covered with little white target dots) that  had a big momma!




I'm proud of you BOG because you did the right thing this morning.  You be safe out there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How about that... I do have a heart!!! Passed on two little spotted fawns (covered with little white target dots) that  had a big momma!



If they have lost their spots momma my not get a pass but with in my book that is a nono


----------



## cramer (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning everybuddy
Thanks for the coffee G
Wifey let me sleep too late this morning.
I been burning daylight


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning cramer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

Got internet, but still having issues.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got internet, but still having issues.



We all have issues but are yours with the internet too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We all have issues but are yours with the internet too?



Mine are technical difficulties!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2015)

Took a young fella with me this morning... Just seen a first deer hit the ground!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Took a young fella with me this morning... Just seen a first deer hit the ground!



Awesome blood!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Took a young fella with me this morning... Just seen a first deer hit the ground!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

Night #12 . . juan mo to go, then I get a halfa day off !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! 


Waitin on the Tigers!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2015)

All mining operations down, I gotz nuttin to do fo 2 nights.  I be a reading fool !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2015)

LSU lookin goooood......so far!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Ya'll wake UP, man it feels GOOD outside this morning !!



Makes me wanna go rub my noggin on a tree, clear out some leaves and pee down my leg !!! 



Shot this big ole mature doe piebald yesterday eve before work . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Had to put the spare tire on top of her to keep her from blowing out the back of the truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2015)

yes quack it feels like fall out there this morning

To warm up the insides


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Good morning GW, you oughta be in the mountains !!


Bet EE left a sock in Texas . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Later folks !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2015)

Morning....gotta roll to Memphis today after lunch.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to put the spare tire on top of her to keep her from blowing out the back of the truck.



I almost laughed right on out the tree.


----------



## cramer (Sep 13, 2015)

morning fellers - thanks for the coffee G
Wonder if Quack is gonna do a full body mount on his piebald


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I almost laughed right on out the tree.



You'll quit laughin when you bounce.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in a clamp on (that is going to be free to anyone who wants the piece of crap) with a safety harness on. 
20 ft with nothing to hold on to is not cool


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll wake UP, man it feels GOOD outside this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to put the spare tire on top of her to keep her from blowing out the back of the truck.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning GW, you oughta be in the mountains !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I left something in Texas BUT it wasn't a sock!!!!  Just some good memories that I made with my Texas sweetie.


I used to sit around and really wonder about Quack..........BUT now I just sit around !!!!!!!!!

Quack, I think that "Mental Health" doctor is trying to reach you to reschedule your missed appointment last week too !!!!!






Jeff C. said:


> Morning....gotta roll to Memphis today after lunch.



Chief, I hope you have safe travels on this trip.  




cramer said:


> morning fellers - thanks for the coffee G
> Wonder if Quack is gonna do a full body mount on his piebald



Good Morning Cramer.  I'm thinking that a group of deer are going to gang up on Quack and do a full body mount on him !!!!    




TopherAndTick said:


> I'm in a clamp on (that is going to be free to anyone who wants the piece of crap) with a safety harness on.
> 20 ft with nothing to hold on to is not cool




I decided a long time ago that anyone crazy enough to climb to a height of over 3 feet up a tree and hang up there on a little light-weight so-called deer stand that was rickety, rusty, undersized, and the hanging straps damaged from hungry squirrels during the past year MUST NOT UNDERSTAND THE LAWS OF GRAVITY !!!!!!!   

As for me, I like a much more sturdy permanent type stand set-up so I can watch the deer and don't have to worry about crashing to the ground in the process. 


********************

Gobblin, 

Thanks for the coffee this morning as it even taste better with this cool weather this morning.  The only thing better would to have been up in the mountains this morning at the "Bear Hug" cabin just above Helen.   

I hope all of you drivelers have a great day today.  I also hope somebody will post up a new, fresh, and exciting "Cooler Weather" Fall driveler soon as this one is about expired.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2015)

Mernin youngans!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning GW, you oughta be in the mountains !!
> 
> 
> Bet EE left a sock in Texas . .



actually Quack I am in the mountains   

The leaves here are really falling and starting to turn.   They were coming down when the wind blows hard I thought it was raining yesterday from the sound as they hit other leaves on the way down.

morning all who have checked in and left.   I just came in for another swallow of coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2015)

Got some last minute yard work done this mornin. Dadgum transaxle on the mower tore up on me yesterday just as I was finishing up mowing mine.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2015)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yep



Where the heck you been ...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Hank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

Night #13 !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

safe travels chiefbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Night #13 !!!



You have this one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know why I'm so excited, I've gotta be back Tuesday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

I be missing my midnight bro's ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be missing my midnight bro's ..



im here!!! been doin a little welding


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> im here!!! been doin a little welding





Betcha werkin on a deer stand, or other government work...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2015)

quack,  if you truly agree with another's picks your method this past two weeks is fine.  if not, I will try to send you directions.  I work on a Mac which is different from a pc but do have a pc at work.   This past week for example I could count without looking at which team it was as from the top thru ND the winner was the left team and from there down it was the home team.  Patterns are easier to see than actual school names.   

It is in the 50's here this AM.  I wonder how long it will last before we get a blast of warmth returning.  Probably this coming weekend since I missed opening weekend for a family gathering in NGA.  

Morning and where did the white screen go today?   Click in at 4:45 just for poops and grins and presto there is the forum.   Checked in to see if any dead bear reports were posted and then on to driveler city.

Here is today's coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Quack, BOG, Gobblin, and to all of you sleepy headed drivelers that are slacking this morning.

Get Up and shake a leg, get your mojo on, get your groove on, shake a tail feather, get your rear in gear..........then drink some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee and get your eyes OPEN !!!!

Dang, it feels so good outside this morning and I know that I should be out there walking 2 1/2 miles right now BUT I need to eat some breakfast and wash some jeans this morning instead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

10-4 GW .  Morning guys !!  Gonna take a quick nap this morning, gotta abuncha of stuff to do today.


I will be getting likkered up around 5ish. 



Will be without power tomorrow starting around 10am, electrician FINALLY wiring in my Generac. 


We've had 7 power failures since the installation of the generator, not much good til it gets wired into the house.
And don't think Dawn hasn't reminded of that at least 7 times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4 GW .  Morning guys !!  Gonna take a quick nap this morning, gotta abuncha of stuff to do today.
> 
> 
> I will be getting likkered up around 5ish.
> ...



7 really seben?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Quack, BOG, Gobblin, and to all of you sleepy headed drivelers that are slacking this morning.
> 
> Get Up and shake a leg, get your mojo on, get your groove on, shake a tail feather, get your rear in gear..........then drink some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee and get your eyes OPEN !!!!
> 
> Dang, it feels so good outside this morning and I know that I should be out there walking 2 1/2 miles right now BUT I need to eat some breakfast and wash some jeans this morning instead.



I need stock in the laundry detergent company that EE uses


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4 GW .  Morning guys !!  Gonna take a quick nap this morning, gotta abuncha of stuff to do today.
> 
> 
> I will be getting likkered up around 5ish.
> ...




Well, that is what happens when you don't pay your electric bill !!!!!!!   Yep, they tend to cut it off rather soon too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 7 really seben?





No lie.  We have'em all the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2015)

Good day all!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need stock in the laundry detergent company that EE uses




Gobblin, I stopped washing jeans and went and walked 2 1/2 miles instead.  Just finished and now I feel really good.  Got to start back washing my jeans and eat some breakfast now to replenish the energy that I just expended while walking.  This morning is the best morning since way back in the early spring.  

I just need to keep up this regimen every day.

I'll catch all of you later.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2015)

Good morning everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha werkin on a deer stand, or other government work...



Your good!! Working on a ladder stand!

Mernin y'all!! It's a beautiful morning outside! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2015)

Mornin............ loving this weather!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2015)

Morning!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!


Bout to finally finish this one up............. who's got the next one?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Bout to finally finish this one up............. who's got the next one?



You


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2015)

Last post lock her down


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thats it,


----------

